# Chanel lucky charms bag?



## winnipoo

Hi,

Is anyone going to purchase the lucky charms bag for 2015?

I am debating between the black or Ivory?

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...-embellished.15P.A90666Y1053994305.c.15P.html

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...-embellished.15P.A90667Y1053810800.c.15P.html

size 224 or 225?

Do you think it's worth the "splurge"?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## gail13

winnipoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone going to purchase the lucky charms bag for 2015?
> 
> I am debating between the black or Ivory?
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...-embellished.15P.A90666Y1053994305.c.15P.html
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...-embellished.15P.A90667Y1053810800.c.15P.html
> 
> size 224 or 225?
> 
> Do you think it's worth the "splurge"?
> 
> Thanks for your input!



I would love this bag too; I have seen differing prices, not sure how much it is.  Who has this-wondering if the dept stores have it or only the stand alone Chanel stores.


----------



## winnipoo

It's 8k for the 225 and 6600 for 224...

I saw it in the boutique... heard Saks and Bloomies will get it.... not sure about Neiman....


----------



## allure244

Neimans and Nordstrom got it too but the colors and sizes vary


----------



## winnipoo

allure244 said:


> Neimans and Nordstrom got it too but the colors and sizes vary


do you know what colors? thanks!


----------



## mylilsnowy

Neimans got ivory & gold. I'm not sure about the size.


----------



## QTbebe

I love it, I wish I could have both sizes 224 in ivory and 225 in black


----------



## winnipoo

mylilsnowy said:


> Neimans got ivory & gold. I'm not sure about the size.


does anyone have a picture of the gold lucky charms? Would love to see it thanks!


----------



## winnipoo

QTbebe said:


> I love it, I wish I could have both sizes 224 in ivory and 225 in black


I wish to have both as well... but it's so pricey.... I agree! The small white one is so precious and the large black one is more versatile!


----------



## tutushopper

I remember when the lucky charms bag first came out; it was a stunner then and it remains so with this reissue as well.  The only precaution is to make sure you don't wear a silk or tweed top or such that might get caught on the charms.  Other than that, it's lovely in every color!


----------



## gail13

I would love to have one, it seems like such a special piece.  Those charms come at a pretty high price though.


----------



## emilyrosie

I think its a very beautiful piece and would love to have one. Size wise I am unsure, for ME I would go 224 as I would use it as a special occasions bag


----------



## PWD

winnipoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone going to purchase the lucky charms bag for 2015?
> 
> I am debating between the black or Ivory?
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...-embellished.15P.A90666Y1053994305.c.15P.html
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...-embellished.15P.A90667Y1053810800.c.15P.html
> 
> size 224 or 225?
> 
> Do you think it's worth the "splurge"?
> 
> Thanks for your input!



Does the butterfly look cheap or cheesy to anyone?


----------



## gail13

PWD said:


> Does the butterfly look cheap or cheesy to anyone?



Yes, it's the least attractive charm on there.


----------



## allure244

winnipoo said:


> do you know what colors? thanks!




My nordstrom sales associate said black and ivory for the larger size only.  For Neimans I'm not sure of all the options. I know they had received the smaller size in the ivory and large black but not sure what else they are getting in.


----------



## allure244

winnipoo said:


> does anyone have a picture of the gold lucky charms? Would love to see it thanks!







Someone posted in another thread. Borrowing the pic


----------



## winnipoo

It's beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## winnipoo

tutushopper said:


> I remember when the lucky charms bag first came out; it was a stunner then and it remains so with this reissue as well.  The only precaution is to make sure you don't wear a silk or tweed top or such that might get caught on the charms.  Other than that, it's lovely in every color!



Thanks for the sound advice! Do you think wearing it cross body will have less snag w clothing? I am looking for an everyday bag...


----------



## winnipoo

gail13 said:


> I would love to have one, it seems like such a special piece.  Those charms come at a pretty high price though.


Agreed! But the charms are what makes the bag special


----------



## winnipoo

allure244 said:


> View attachment 2884177
> 
> 
> Someone posted in another thread. Borrowing the pic


Ivory, black or gold?


----------



## winnipoo

allure244 said:


> My nordstrom sales associate said black and ivory for the larger size only.  For Neimans I'm not sure of all the options. I know they had received the smaller size in the ivory and large black but not sure what else they are getting in.


called Neiman today... they are getting large black... and small gold!


----------



## gail13

My SA said she saw this as a museum piece; do you ladies agree?  I would want to wear it often, but if the charms make the bag delicate, it's not great investment.


----------



## allure244

I just saw the small ivory lucky charms bag. The color is so beautiful! It has an iridescent sheen to it. I actually think I like this color more than the black even though it is less practical. What to do. Black lucky charms WOC vs ivory or black bag in small vs. medium.


----------



## winnipoo

I saw the ivory as well... it is very beautiful... but I just think it's less practical and I would be afraid of getting it dirty.... if you do get the ivory, I think it looks better in small.... whereas probably black in medium is more practical...


----------



## tutushopper

winnipoo said:


> Thanks for the sound advice! Do you think wearing it cross body will have less snag w clothing? I am looking for an everyday bag...



I would think a cross body would be worse as far as snagging on clothing, as your arm/sleeve would be still prone to catch on the charms.


----------



## ldldb

i have this bag in dark silver from the first time chanel released it. i would say it is definitely worth the investment, but it is not a daily bag. it snags everything!


----------



## tutushopper

ldldb said:


> i have this bag in dark silver from the first time chanel released it. i would say it is definitely worth the investment, but it is not a daily bag. it snags everything!



See, this is why I don't think it would be good as a cross body bag, and why buyers need to think about the charms.  I totally agree, I was smitten by this bag as well on the first release.  It's a definite one to have in your collection, but as you say, not as an everyday bag.


----------



## winnipoo

You're totally right! If it's not being used so much (because of the crazy snags), it might not be worth the investment...


----------



## winnipoo

gail13 said:


> My SA said she saw this as a museum piece; do you ladies agree?  I would want to wear it often, but if the charms make the bag delicate, it's not great investment.


Yes it is beautiful... but not very practical...


----------



## MIffy27

Haha. When are bags "investments"?

I am purchasing the 2.55 in gold, the WOC in black. I am also eyeing the document pouch. I already have a black one from the last release (sadly not the first). 

I never wear any of my 2.55s in cross body style. The design is not meant for that and it just ruins the shape of the bags.  I get a WOC!


----------



## win28

MIffy27 said:


> Haha. When are bags "investments"?
> 
> I am purchasing the 2.55 in gold, the WOC in black. I am also eyeing the document pouch. I already have a black one from the last release (sadly not the first).
> 
> I never wear any of my 2.55s in cross body style. The design is not meant for that and it just ruins the shape of the bags.  I get a WOC!




Hi miffy27 - is there also a WOC version of the lucky charms style? I thought only came in reissue 224/225 but would love to know if it came in other styles too. Thanks!


----------



## gail13

MIffy27 said:


> Haha. When are bags "investments"?
> 
> I am purchasing the 2.55 in gold, the WOC in black. I am also eyeing the document pouch. I already have a black one from the last release (sadly not the first).
> 
> I never wear any of my 2.55s in cross body style. The design is not meant for that and it just ruins the shape of the bags.  I get a WOC!



Are you getting the lucky charms WOC?

Interesting about the 2.55 not being a good cross body, I just had a SA tell me she thought it was perfect.  I haven't tried it personally.


----------



## gail13

win28 said:


> Hi miffy27 - is there also a WOC version of the lucky charms style? I thought only came in reissue 224/225 but would love to know if it came in other styles too. Thanks!



There is a WOC style but I haven't seen it in the stores.


----------



## MIffy27

gail13 said:


> Are you getting the lucky charms WOC?
> 
> Interesting about the 2.55 not being a good cross body, I just had a SA tell me she thought it was perfect.  I haven't tried it personally.


 
Neither the 2.55 nor the classic is meant to be worn cross-body - in the old days, ladies do not wear handbags cross body - in the old days, it's all clutches!!! I don't think the structure of the bag is designed to be worn like that. There is of course nothing to stop people wearing it cross-body. I just feel that with the inner flap and the weight of the bag, the spine and the shape of the bag goes quickly. If I want to buy a cross body bag, Chanel has many choices. I rather go for one of those. Just my humble opinion. DOn't shoot me!!!


----------



## MIffy27

win28 said:


> Hi miffy27 - is there also a WOC version of the lucky charms style? I thought only came in reissue 224/225 but would love to know if it came in other styles too. Thanks!


 
There are also wallets, phone case and document pouch. 

If I have a money tree, I buy all three colours and all items


----------



## CPA

winnipoo said:


> Yes it is beautiful... but not very practical...


Not a fan of these bags either.


----------



## remainsilly

CPA said:


> Not a fan of these bags either.


+1

I've wanted a lucky charms chanel, since I saw a m/l classic flap version. Looked nice for that bag & its function.
But, this version isn't my fave. Ruins the way I use reissue, which is casual, simple & easy-going.
Also, placement of charms, especially on woc, seems rather random & lacking art.

However, everyone likes different things.


----------



## ldldb

gail13 said:


> Are you getting the lucky charms WOC?
> 
> Interesting about the 2.55 not being a good cross body, I just had a SA tell me she thought it was perfect.  I haven't tried it personally.



i have only used the 224 size as a cross-body. i prefer to carry the larger reissues over the shoulder. however, when i carry the lucky charms flap, i have to double the chain and wear it over my arm or even in my hand like a clutch so that it does not snag the sleeve of my top ... definitely not the most practical bag in the world but it is always a conversation piece. strangers come up to talk to me just so they can see the bag up close .  the gold version (esp if it comes as a woc) is tempting indeed; the internal debate is whether i should get another "museum" bag or save money for H. sigh.


----------



## winnipoo

MIffy27 said:


> Haha. When are bags "investments"?
> 
> I am purchasing the 2.55 in gold, the WOC in black. I am also eyeing the document pouch. I already have a black one from the last release (sadly not the first).
> 
> I never wear any of my 2.55s in cross body style. The design is not meant for that and it just ruins the shape of the bags.  I get a WOC!


Haha good point! Bags aren't supposed to be investments.... just buy what you love!


----------



## gail13

ldldb said:


> i have only used the 224 size as a cross-body. i prefer to carry the larger reissues over the shoulder. however, when i carry the lucky charms flap, i have to double the chain and wear it over my arm or even in my hand like a clutch so that it does not snag the sleeve of my top ... definitely not the most practical bag in the world but it is always a conversation piece. strangers come up to talk to me just so they can see the bag up close .  the gold version (esp if it comes as a woc) is tempting indeed; the internal debate is whether i should get another "museum" bag or save money for H. sigh.



For myself, knowing that you need to be that careful, I would save for an H.....


----------



## winnipoo

MIffy27 said:


> Haha. When are bags "investments"?
> 
> I am purchasing the 2.55 in gold, the WOC in black. I am also eyeing the document pouch. I already have a black one from the last release (sadly not the first).
> 
> I never wear any of my 2.55s in cross body style. The design is not meant for that and it just ruins the shape of the bags.  I get a WOC!


Do you actually get much use out of yours? Is that why you're buying another?

How do you wear your lucky charms bag? Do you dress it up or down or both?


----------



## winnipoo

gail13 said:


> For myself, knowing that you need to be that careful, I would save for an H.....


Me too!


----------



## winnipoo

remainsilly said:


> +1
> 
> I've wanted a lucky charms chanel, since I saw a m/l classic flap version. Looked nice for that bag & its function.
> But, this version isn't my fave. Ruins the way I use reissue, which is casual, simple & easy-going.
> Also, placement of charms, especially on woc, seems rather random & lacking art.
> 
> However, everyone likes different things.


For me, since I'm not such fan of the reissue bags, the charms make the bags more unique and that's why I like it!

Everyone likes different things


----------



## winnipoo

I have the lady bug bag

And it probably snags even more than the lucky charms bag since there are lady bugs in the strap...

I've managed to wear it as a clutch or tucked under my shoulders.... and it's been fine so far.... although I've only used it for special occasions...


----------



## Bibi25260

Love this bag and I think the charms looks better on the black one.


----------



## AAxxx

Hi ladies, newbie here... Just wondering did Chanel ever release the WOC lucky charms before or is this the first time? Contemplating whether to get it or not...&#128527;


----------



## gail13

I do know the lucky charms reissue's are coming into Nordstrom, let me know if you want SA info....as of yesterday they were getting in a gold and a black.


----------



## remainsilly

winnipoo said:


> I have the lady bug bag
> 
> And it probably snags even more than the lucky charms bag since there are lady bugs in the strap...
> 
> I've managed to wear it as a clutch or tucked under my shoulders.... and it's been fine so far.... although I've only used it for special occasions...



Oh, that is so cute!


----------



## allure244

gail13 said:


> For myself, knowing that you need to be that careful, I would save for an H.....







winnipoo said:


> Me too!




As much as I love this bag I'm just not sure if I should get it or not because I keep thinking if I save the 6600 or the 8k it could go towards an H bag. But I probably wouldn't be lucky enough to get my hands on an H bag either.


----------



## winnipoo

Yea... the high price tag and the lack of usability is giving me second thoughts on the bag as well....


----------



## ldldb

gail13 said:


> I do know the lucky charms reissue's are coming into Nordstrom, let me know if you want SA info....as of yesterday they were getting in a gold and a black.



do you happen to know the price for the lucky charms woc? thanks!


----------



## allure244

ldldb said:


> do you happen to know the price for the lucky charms woc? Thanks!



2900


----------



## gail13

ldldb said:


> do you happen to know the price for the lucky charms woc? thanks!



I thought it was around 3k. If you look on the main site under SLG's you'll find it there.


----------



## ldldb

allure244 said:


> 2900





gail13 said:


> I thought it was around 3k. If you look on the main site under SLG's you'll find it there.



thanks! i may have to go take a peek just to satisfy my curiosity !


----------



## baghagg

My NM SA has this bag if looking for it,  pm me for SA contact info


----------



## win28

MIffy27 said:


> There are also wallets, phone case and document pouch.
> 
> If I have a money tree, I buy all three colours and all items







gail13 said:


> There is a WOC style but I haven't seen it in the stores.




Thanks. The WOC is cute too altho would be even more so with a few more charms. This 2015 reissue is tempting tho &#128521;


----------



## MIffy27

AAxxx said:


> Hi ladies, newbie here... Just wondering did Chanel ever release the WOC lucky charms before or is this the first time? Contemplating whether to get it or not...&#55357;&#56847;


 
I suspect it is the first time and if it is not, the WOCs are probably available in such small quanity that only 10 people have it!


----------



## gail13

The SA that I talked to about the lucky charm bags said they were so beautiful she couldn't help but stare at it.....she told me people were buying more as collector items rather than to use very often..


----------



## winnipoo

win28 said:


> Thanks. The WOC is cute too altho would be even more so with a few more charms. This 2015 reissue is tempting tho &#128521;


Yea there's not enough charms on WOC... the reissue is much cuter!


----------



## winnipoo

Hi I'm seriously considering the gold lucky charms bag.... Do you think it could be worn in the day? Or is it too dressy? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## winnipoo

Here's a pic


----------



## CATEYES

I too am on waiting list for woc in black but seeing it on the website, looks like it needs more charms or the 6 that are on it need to be spread out (he he).  Probably will wait for another release of lucky charms and pass this year


----------



## winnipoo

Yea... the lucky charms seem to resurface every few years....


----------



## Simbacat

winnipoo said:


> Here's a pic




It looks beautiful on you. I think this bag is very pretty and I want to buy a black one &#128522;

Have you bought it yet??


----------



## winnipoo

Yes I ended up getting the small one in gold. I love it!


----------



## gail13

CATEYES said:


> I too am on waiting list for woc in black but seeing it on the website, looks like it needs more charms or the 6 that are on it need to be spread out (he he).  Probably will wait for another release of lucky charms and pass this year



Who has the Lucky Charms WOC, I haven't seen it in the stores.


----------



## allure244

gail13 said:


> Who has the Lucky Charms WOC, I haven't seen it in the stores.




Boutiques are supposed to get it in and I think Neimans is too. None of the sales associates I've talked to have gotten it in yet though.


----------



## winnipoo

Simbacat said:


> It looks beautiful on you. I think this bag is very pretty and I want to buy a black one &#128522;
> 
> Have you bought it yet??



Thank you! The black one is beautiful too and probably more versatile than the gold.


----------



## gail13

allure244 said:


> Boutiques are supposed to get it in and I think Neimans is too. None of the sales associates I've talked to have gotten it in yet though.



Isn't it odd that it didn't come in with the other charm pieces?


----------



## gail13

winnipoo said:


> Yes I ended up getting the small one in gold. I love it!



Lucky!!!  Do you plan to wear it often or save it for special occasions?


----------



## Jacsxcc

Why oh why , are there so few charms on the WOC?? This will be perfect for me , let's hope they bring another WOC out with a generous helping of charms .


----------



## MapleLuxe

At first I was mildly repulsed when I saw a promo pic. In real life though... LOVE!! And weirdly i think the gold and ivory are more impressive than the black. I am a huge black bag hoarder so im amazed at myself for saying that. I wont splurge due to the pricing but if I could if get a small ivory or gold one!!


----------



## winnipoo

I agree! The ivory and gold look better with the charms irl.... But I almost got the black because I thought it would be easier to match


----------



## winnipoo

gail13 said:


> Lucky!!!  Do you plan to wear it often or save it for special occasions?



I think I'll be dressing it down.... The bag is dressy as it is.... I'll be pairing it with a white blouse and pair of jeans or a casual black dress


----------



## MIffy27

winnipoo said:


> I think I'll be dressing it down.... The bag is dressy as it is.... I'll be pairing it with a white blouse and pair of jeans or a casual black dress


 
I wear my (2012) lucky charm to work today . Your gold bag is great. I have ordered one in the bigger size in gold too. I look forward to receiving it (in April)...


----------



## ldldb

MIffy27 said:


> I wear my (2012) lucky charm to work today . Your gold bag is great. I have ordered one in the bigger size in gold too. I look forward to receiving it (in April)...



M, please post pics!!


----------



## winnipoo

Yes please... Would love to see how you wear yours


----------



## MIffy27

Thought I share a pic of the lucky charm pouch! Available in black or gold. Not many charms there, LOL!


----------



## JazzyMac

MIffy27 said:


> Thought I share a pic of the lucky charm pouch! Available in black or gold. Not many charms there, LOL!



Wow, do you have this?  How big is it?  It's extremely beautiful; I knew they would have more charms pieces than was on the website!


----------



## AnnetteHK

MIffy27 said:


> Thought I share a pic of the lucky charm pouch! Available in black or gold. Not many charms there, LOL!




Nice. What are you going to use it for ?
I've been itching to get a pouch this size but not sure how to use it ...


----------



## bbqbt

MIffy27 said:


> Thought I share a pic of the lucky charm pouch! Available in black or gold. Not many charms there, LOL!




This is so pretty! Congrats!
Do u mind letting me know the price of the pouch? And is this available in boutiques or department stores? Thanks in advace!


----------



## JazzyMac

Does anyone know the price of the charms wallet?


----------



## gail13

i just got a call, my Lucky Charm WOC is in, I have a few hrs to get over to look at it!  I don't own a WOC chain yet and it just looks so beautiful, even tho I wish it had more charms on it.


----------



## allure244

JazzyMac said:


> Does anyone know the price of the charms wallet?




There's one posted in authentic finds thread. Looks like it is 1850.


----------



## Zojja

someone posted a w.o.c. charms in the finds thread, its cute.


----------



## JazzyMac

allure244 said:


> There's one posted in authentic finds thread. Looks like it is 1850.




Cool thanks a lot!


----------



## allure244

gail13 said:


> i just got a call, my Lucky Charm WOC is in, I have a few hrs to get over to look at it!  I don't own a WOC chain yet and it just looks so beautiful, even tho I wish it had more charms on it.



Did you get a chance to see it? What did you think? haven't seen a lucky charms woc in person yet. May I ask if this was the boutique or a department store?


----------



## gail13

I got a call that the WOC I had my name on the list for just came in and they would only hold it for a few hrs since there was such a long list.  I had to fight rush hour traffic in LA for it, but it was worth it.   Honestly, I didn't expect to get one as I just inquired about it a few wks ago.  I guess luck was on my side since I couldn't find the CC Messenger in  black I've looked all over for....

So here it is, my first WOC.  At first I thought there would be too few charms to look good and of course I wish there were more, but I still love it.  What's really nice is that the charms are silver and gold and I do wear alot of mixed metals and am partial to gold.

The bag is also calf which I think gives it a luxe look.  It's a really pretty piece.  I got this at Neimans and I know they only got in the black: they also had the phone holder but I thought this was a  better choice....


----------



## Simbacat

gail13 said:


> I got a call that the WOC I had my name on the list for just came in and they would only hold it for a few hrs since there was such a long list.  I had to fight rush hour traffic in LA for it, but it was worth it.   Honestly, I didn't expect to get one as I just inquired about it a few wks ago.  I guess luck was on my side since I couldn't find the CC Messenger in  black I've looked all over for....
> 
> 
> 
> So here it is, my first WOC.  At first I thought there would be too few charms to look good and of course I wish there were more, but I still love it.  What's really nice is that the charms are silver and gold and I do wear alot of mixed metals and am partial to gold.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is also calf which I think gives it a luxe look.  It's a really pretty piece.  I got this at Neimans and I know they only got in the black: they also had the phone holder but I thought this was a  better choice....




Congratulations!! I think it looks very pretty!! I will go to Europe this weekend and was planning to buy the charms bag in 225 size. After seeing your photo, Now i am struggling between the charms bag in 225 size and the woc... But of course they may not even have stock, wish me luck &#128522;


----------



## allure244

gail13 said:


> I got a call that the WOC I had my name on the list for just came in and they would only hold it for a few hrs since there was such a long list.  I had to fight rush hour traffic in LA for it, but it was worth it.   Honestly, I didn't expect to get one as I just inquired about it a few wks ago.  I guess luck was on my side since I couldn't find the CC Messenger in  black I've looked all over for....
> 
> 
> 
> So here it is, my first WOC.  At first I thought there would be too few charms to look good and of course I wish there were more, but I still love it.  What's really nice is that the charms are silver and gold and I do wear alot of mixed metals and am partial to gold.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is also calf which I think gives it a luxe look.  It's a really pretty piece.  I got this at Neimans and I know they only got in the black: they also had the phone holder but I thought this was a  better choice....




It looks so cute! &#128522; Glad everything worked out. Can't wait to see one in person myself. Enjoy your new woc!!! I would choose this over a phone holder too.


----------



## gail13

Simbacat said:


> Congratulations!! I think it looks very pretty!! I will go to Europe this weekend and was planning to buy the charms bag in 225 size. After seeing your photo, Now i am struggling between the charms bag in 225 size and the woc... But of course they may not even have stock, wish me luck &#128522;




I do loved the charm bag, it is so beautiful, let us know if you find one or let us know what other goodies you find!  I think there may be some 225 charm bags in the US too.


----------



## winnipoo

gail13 said:


> I got a call that the WOC I had my name on the list for just came in and they would only hold it for a few hrs since there was such a long list.  I had to fight rush hour traffic in LA for it, but it was worth it.   Honestly, I didn't expect to get one as I just inquired about it a few wks ago.  I guess luck was on my side since I couldn't find the CC Messenger in  black I've looked all over for....
> 
> So here it is, my first WOC.  At first I thought there would be too few charms to look good and of course I wish there were more, but I still love it.  What's really nice is that the charms are silver and gold and I do wear alot of mixed metals and am partial to gold.
> 
> The bag is also calf which I think gives it a luxe look.  It's a really pretty piece.  I got this at Neimans and I know they only got in the black: they also had the phone holder but I thought this was a  better choice....


congrats! it's beautiful!


----------



## JazzyMac

gail13 said:


> I got a call that the WOC I had my name on the list for just came in and they would only hold it for a few hrs since there was such a long list.  I had to fight rush hour traffic in LA for it, but it was worth it.   Honestly, I didn't expect to get one as I just inquired about it a few wks ago.  I guess luck was on my side since I couldn't find the CC Messenger in  black I've looked all over for....
> 
> 
> 
> So here it is, my first WOC.  At first I thought there would be too few charms to look good and of course I wish there were more, but I still love it.  What's really nice is that the charms are silver and gold and I do wear alot of mixed metals and am partial to gold.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is also calf which I think gives it a luxe look.  It's a really pretty piece.  I got this at Neimans and I know they only got in the black: they also had the phone holder but I thought this was a  better choice....




It's a beauty!


----------



## calflu

Congrats!!! It's well worth fighting the traffic in LA!


----------



## chanelxhermes

Hi all, I got my lucky charm 2.55 reissue in bigger size in black but is now considering if I should sell it. I haven't used it once and just unboxed to look at the bag... Now it's in box sitting there. Anyone has suggestions? I thought I was lucky when I saw this at the Chanel airport duty free... but is now doubting if I will use it...


----------



## allure244

chanelxhermes said:


> Hi all, I got my lucky charm 2.55 reissue in bigger size in black but is now considering if I should sell it. I haven't used it once and just unboxed to look at the bag... Now it's in box sitting there. Anyone has suggestions? I thought I was lucky when I saw this at the Chanel airport duty free... but is now doubting if I will use it...



I got the exact bag as you but I'm having second thoughts too. I am not sure if I will actually use it either and it's too expensive of a bag to just sit in my closet. I actually prefer the ivory bag and saw that in the smaller of the two reissue sizes (after I already bought black) but couldn't find an ivory one in the larger size in any stores near me. In addition, I am worried about the ivory getting dirty especially for such an expensive bag. I would probably just let it sit in my closet and take it out to admire only. Therefore, I have decided to go for the lucky charms woc as I would be more likely to use it. I think it will satiate my desires for the ivory bag plus charms and won't break the bank. You are lucky you at least got it at the duty free price. Was this in Europe? May I ask how much was the price if you don't mind? 

Also, I'm curious what it is about the bag that you are having doubts about?
I think when I bought my black one that I wasn't totally in love with it (hadn't seen ivory yet) but bought it more because it's kind of like a collectors item. Also overall, for me, I think there is a high density of charms on the bag and I might actually prefer fewer charms like on the woc


----------



## winnipoo

Have you guys considered the gold? It's just as beautiful as the ivory and probably won't get dirt as much.... And it's more special than the black....


----------



## allure244

winnipoo said:


> Have you guys considered the gold? It's just as beautiful as the ivory and probably won't get dirt as much.... And it's more special than the black....




I like the gold too but still like ivory the most.


----------



## gail13

allure244 said:


> I got the exact bag as you but I'm having second thoughts too. I am not sure if I will actually use it either and it's too expensive of a bag to just sit in my closet. I actually prefer the ivory bag and saw that in the smaller of the two reissue sizes (after I already bought black) but couldn't find an ivory one in the larger size in any stores near me. In addition, I am worried about the ivory getting dirty especially for such an expensive bag. I would probably just let it sit in my closet and take it out to admire only. Therefore, I have decided to go for the lucky charms woc as I would be more likely to use it. I think it will satiate my desires for the ivory bag plus charms and won't break the bank. You are lucky you at least got it at the duty free price. Was this in Europe? May I ask how much was the price if you don't mind?
> 
> Also, I'm curious what it is about the bag that you are having doubts about?
> I think when I bought my black one that I wasn't totally in love with it (hadn't seen ivory yet) but bought it more because it's kind of like a collectors item. Also overall, for me, I think there is a high density of charms on the bag and I might actually prefer fewer charms like on the woc



I really love the larger bag but I couldn't justify the price-there are too many things I want...  I think it is beautiful and if I had it I would wear it.  My SA told me it was a collector piece and the charms would catch on clothing but I don't agree.  I think it can be used-not every day, but it is special.  The ivory is gorg, but I would be way too afraid to use it.

Are you ladies afraid to wear it because of the price?


----------



## JazzyMac

Seems like there is also a phone holder too?  Might be a cool lower cost option. I'm still wanting a tiny wallet though.


----------



## drpn21

chanelxhermes said:


> Hi all, I got my lucky charm 2.55 reissue in bigger size in black but is now considering if I should sell it. I haven't used it once and just unboxed to look at the bag... Now it's in box sitting there. Anyone has suggestions? I thought I was lucky when I saw this at the Chanel airport duty free... but is now doubting if I will use it...




Why don't you try it out with a few different outfits, you might fall in love? I have this bag in both black and gold and love it. I got the gold at Heathrow airport and it was £3770 compared with £4550 in the boutiques.
I saw someone wearing the black last week with a simple tee and jeans and a leather jacket and it looked stunning. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## allure244

gail13 said:


> I really love the larger bag but I couldn't justify the price-there are too many things I want...  I think it is beautiful and if I had it I would wear it.  My SA told me it was a collector piece and the charms would catch on clothing but I don't agree.  I think it can be used-not every day, but it is special.  The ivory is gorg, but I would be way too afraid to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ladies afraid to wear it because of the price?




For me I definitely like the ivory much more than the black and since it's a light colored bag AND pricey I would be afraid to wear it. If it was black I think I would wear it, but since I just like but don't love the black version, the price isn't worth it to me. I thought the bag in black would grow on me more but it hasn't. 

I just got the call for my black lucky charms WOC so going to take a look at it but I think my heart is already set on the ivory woc being shipped to me


----------



## Tall1Grl

I got offered and tried the blk calf lucky charms phone holder and the woc at the boutique before deciding on an extra mini. The phone holder was $1950 USD and woc was $2900 USD, if that helps &#128522;


----------



## gail13

Tall1Grl said:


> I got offered and tried the blk calf lucky charms phone holder and the woc at the boutique before deciding on an extra mini. The phone holder was $1950 USD and woc was $2900 USD, if that helps &#128522;



Is there a Lucky Charms mini as well?


----------



## allure244

gail13 said:


> Is there a Lucky Charms mini as well?




The smallest reissue lucky charms purse is about the size of a rectangular mini but it's $6600 USD.


----------



## allure244

Passed on the black lucky charms WOC but ended up picking up a goodie at Hermes instead (posted in non Chanel indulgences thread)


----------



## G&Smommy

After much debate on this bag, I decided on the WOC.   I initially thought it did not have enough charms, but I actually think the fact that it has fewer charms makes it a more versatile piece for me.  Here are a few pics (sorry they're a little blurry):


----------



## allure244

G&Smommy said:


> After much debate on this bag, I decided on the WOC.   I initially thought it did not have enough charms, but I actually think the fact that it has fewer charms makes it a more versatile piece for me.  Here are a few pics (sorry they're a little blurry):




I agree with you too that the fewer charms make the piece more versatile for me. Only reason I passed on the black is that I really want the ivory &#128522;


----------



## calflu

Yes! SA sent me this pic for phone holder




Also wallet too...but $1850 for a wallet..&#128560;






JazzyMac said:


> Seems like there is also a phone holder too?  Might be a cool lower cost option. I'm still wanting a tiny wallet though.


----------



## calflu

What makes you second guess the decision? I don't like them at first but after seeing how SAs modeled them....I am a fan now!






chanelxhermes said:


> Hi all, I got my lucky charm 2.55 reissue in bigger size in black but is now considering if I should sell it. I haven't used it once and just unboxed to look at the bag... Now it's in box sitting there. Anyone has suggestions? I thought I was lucky when I saw this at the Chanel airport duty free... but is now doubting if I will use it...


----------



## calflu

I have light color bags and I always use colonil spray. I don't think you need to worry but need a bottle of spray




allure244 said:


> I got the exact bag as you but I'm having second thoughts too. I am not sure if I will actually use it either and it's too expensive of a bag to just sit in my closet. I actually prefer the ivory bag and saw that in the smaller of the two reissue sizes (after I already bought black) but couldn't find an ivory one in the larger size in any stores near me. In addition, I am worried about the ivory getting dirty especially for such an expensive bag. I would probably just let it sit in my closet and take it out to admire only. Therefore, I have decided to go for the lucky charms woc as I would be more likely to use it. I think it will satiate my desires for the ivory bag plus charms and won't break the bank. You are lucky you at least got it at the duty free price. Was this in Europe? May I ask how much was the price if you don't mind?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm curious what it is about the bag that you are having doubts about?
> 
> I think when I bought my black one that I wasn't totally in love with it (hadn't seen ivory yet) but bought it more because it's kind of like a collectors item. Also overall, for me, I think there is a high density of charms on the bag and I might actually prefer fewer charms like on the woc


----------



## calflu

$1850 wallet

$1950 phone holder $2900 woc

$6600 mini

And $8000 for jumbo

They are really collectors pieces &#128549;

P.S. I didn't know the phone holder is $1850! Yikes! 



Tall1Grl said:


> I got offered and tried the blk calf lucky charms phone holder and the woc at the boutique before deciding on an extra mini. The phone holder was $1950 USD and woc was $2900 USD, if that helps &#128522;


----------



## allure244

calflu said:


> I have light color bags and I always use colonil spray. I don't think you need to worry but need a bottle of spray




Thanks. I got a bottle recently and would use it on the ivory lucky charms woc and white/black toe and light pink espadrilles. Basically everything light colored. How often do you respray your items?


----------



## MIffy27

the wallets and wocs in past two collections also have very few charms. I often wonder why (other than adding cost to the bag ). But i think it is probably because in the french's eyes, less is more. 

chanel i think actually will improve their products. the 2005 and 2006 reissues have skinny bottom but  now they all have fat bottoms. the lucky charm pieces stay the same. 

I think the woc in black is great. I would consider gold but I have eyes set on another gold woc, lol.


----------



## ldldb

MIffy27 said:


> the wallets and wocs in past two collections also have very few charms. I often wonder why (other than adding cost to the bag ). But i think it is probably because in the french's eyes, less is more.
> 
> chanel i think actually will improve their products. the 2005 and 2006 reissues have skinny bottom but  now they all have fat bottoms. the lucky charm pieces stay the same.
> 
> I think the woc in black is great. I would consider gold but I have eyes set on another gold woc, lol.



i agree with M here. i saw the larger charms flap this week in black and ivory and have to say the leather is much hardier than the one used in the first release. i would def be able to use the new ones more due to the thicker leather, bur the charms would still snag everything i wear... so same high-maintenance issues as before. but they are definitely beautiful treasures. i think i "need" one more for my collection but have to debate which style...


----------



## calflu

I rotate my bags so I spray them when I first take them out. Then it's whenever I clean them. You can test of the bags are still fully protected by water drops. &#128522;

Can't wait to see your reveal for both of them!!! 



allure244 said:


> Thanks. I got a bottle recently and would use it on the ivory lucky charms woc and white/black toe and light pink espadrilles. Basically everything light colored. How often do you respray your items?


----------



## MIffy27

bbqbt said:


> This is so pretty! Congrats!
> Do u mind letting me know the price of the pouch? And is this available in boutiques or department stores? Thanks in advace!


 
Hello. I bought this in a boutique in Paris. Not sure if it is available in the US. It is not available in HK. But then nothing useful is available in HK. All lucky charm bags sold out the minute they're released. Bloody hell.


----------



## MIffy27

AnnetteHK said:


> Nice. What are you going to use it for ?
> I've been itching to get a pouch this size but not sure how to use it ...


 
I am going to use it as a clutch. I was hoping for a bigger size then I could use it for work. I like this. First time Chanel does this design. I love the wallet too but I have already bought the 225 and the WOC...


----------



## AnnetteHK

MIffy27 said:


> I am going to use it as a clutch. I was hoping for a bigger size then I could use it for work. I like this. First time Chanel does this design. I love the wallet too but I have already bought the 225 and the WOC...




It's very special and chic ! Congrats !


----------



## allure244

calflu said:


> I rotate my bags so I spray them when I first take them out. Then it's whenever I clean them. You can test of the bags are still fully protected by water drops. &#128522;
> 
> Can't wait to see your reveal for both of them!!!




Ooh thanks for that helpful tidbit about testing the bags and shoes with water drops.


----------



## MIffy27

calflu said:


> I have light color bags and I always use colonil spray. I don't think you need to worry but need a bottle of spray


 
I asked some years ago the SAs in Paris if I should spray protective stuff on the bags. They say no and that the products in the long run may affect the leather. So with this advice, I have never sprayed anything (but I am not sure saying that one should not). 

I have had some of my Chanel bags for more than 10 years now and with no spray, they still look good. I use them (all my expensive bags) carefully and when it rains, I don't use them or I hide them under my clothes and put them in a plastic carrier bag. 

Just my 2p.


----------



## dialv

G&Smommy said:


> After much debate on this bag, I decided on the WOC.   I initially thought it did not have enough charms, but I actually think the fact that it has fewer charms makes it a more versatile piece for me.  Here are a few pics (sorry they're a little blurry):


Love this bag, I would love to get it in Ivory but I don't think Canada would have them. Looks great on you!


----------



## littles mom

This style is really growing on me. But, I want a woc I can wear whenever. Do you think the gold and ivory are more dressy than black for everyday? Or, could they be worn dressed up or down?


----------



## zaraha

G&Smommy said:


> After much debate on this bag, I decided on the WOC.   I initially thought it did not have enough charms, but I actually think the fact that it has fewer charms makes it a more versatile piece for me.  Here are a few pics (sorry they're a little blurry):




Congrats G&Smommy! I don't see you on TPF much but hope you are content with your Chanel collection


----------



## zaraha

MIffy27 said:


> Hello. I bought this in a boutique in Paris. Not sure if it is available in the US. It is not available in HK. But then nothing useful is available in HK. All lucky charm bags sold out the minute they're released. Bloody hell.




Lol


----------



## allure244

littles mom said:


> This style is really growing on me. But, I want a woc I can wear whenever. Do you think the gold and ivory are more dressy than black for everyday? Or, could they be worn dressed up or down?




I think they can be dressed up or down. You just have to be more careful with color transfer with the lighter colors. I have seen pictures of both the black and ivory lucky charms woc. Are there any stores getting in the gold version? If so which one(s)?


----------



## spnova

G&Smommy said:


> After much debate on this bag, I decided on the WOC.   I initially thought it did not have enough charms, but I actually think the fact that it has fewer charms makes it a more versatile piece for me.  Here are a few pics (sorry they're a little blurry):



Amazing! This WOC comes with back pocket?


----------



## oh_BOY

Few questions about the WOC. Which stores bought it? Is the chain length the same as the classic WOC? Does it have a back pocket?


----------



## calflu

Actually I've seen conflicting info from SAs about using spray or leather care products on Chanel bags

A TPFer posted a jar her SA from Chanel Paris recommended. It was from a local French brand I believe

And chanel San Fran SA also recommended conoil spray

Many chanel boutique SAs would say no don't spray anything on their products but I've seen them using these products in stores. I think chanel doesn't want to endorse any products and therefore ask their SAs not to mention these. Also not all of their SAs are trained for repair. In US they usually have repair specialists and perhaps 1-2 per store. 


For the time I spent on the forum, I've learned to take a grain of salt for things like these and check with members on the forum. 

After reading what others share on the forum and the results from using them on my Chanel bags, I feel pretty comfortable saying so but one should of course always test in not so obvious areas.





MIffy27 said:


> I asked some years ago the SAs in Paris if I should spray protective stuff on the bags. They say no and that the products in the long run may affect the leather. So with this advice, I have never sprayed anything (but I am not sure saying that one should not).
> 
> I have had some of my Chanel bags for more than 10 years now and with no spray, they still look good. I use them (all my expensive bags) carefully and when it rains, I don't use them or I hide them under my clothes and put them in a plastic carrier bag.
> 
> Just my 2p.


----------



## allure244

oh_BOY said:


> Few questions about the WOC. Which stores bought it? Is the chain length the same as the classic WOC? Does it have a back pocket?




In the US, Neimans and boutiques bought only black. Bergdorf got the ivory but I didn't ask about black. Nordstrom did not buy any wocs (at least not the one near me)

I'm not sure about Saks or bloomies or Hirsch but maybe someone else can chime in about the other department stores.

The chain length felt the same to me compared to other wocs when I tried the black one on. I think there is a back pocket but I didn't confirm as I usually don't use it.


----------



## G&Smommy

dialv said:


> Love this bag, I would love to get it in Ivory but I don't think Canada would have them. Looks great on you!



Thanks!  I have only seen the ivory in photos, but it looks gorgeous!


----------



## G&Smommy

zaraha said:


> Congrats G&Smommy! I don't see you on TPF much but hope you are content with your Chanel collection



Thanks!  I still visit regularly, but don't post as much.  I am very happy with my collection!  I have been paring it down a bit and only adding really special pieces, like this Lucky Charms!  I still love to watch everyone else's reveals!


----------



## G&Smommy

spnova said:


> Amazing! This WOC comes with back pocket?



Thanks!  Yes, it has a back pocket and chain length is the same.


----------



## gail13

I love this WOC.  The only thing I don't like is there is a snap closure and it can be difficult.  I wish they had put a turn lock closure on it. But I still love it.


----------



## G&Smommy

MIffy27 said:


> Thought I share a pic of the lucky charm pouch! Available in black or gold. Not many charms there, LOL!



Hi Miffy!  What is the price on this and which stores carry it?  I have been looking for a clutch in gold and this might be a nice option.


----------



## timayyyyy

My fiancé's aunt bought the black 224 and it's beautiful! Can definitely be dressed up or down!


----------



## pjhm

It's the type of bag I admire on someone else, but would not buy for myself--a bit too ostentatious for my taste.


----------



## Pursebop

*I have been contemplating one myself, but completely baffled by size (224 or 225) and color, thus have not taken the plunge. I love how the charms POP out more on the black, but also think the ivory is pretty and more feminine. *
*I share extensively about the meaning and significance of the charms on my blog site..*


----------



## gail13

******** said:


> *I have been contemplating one myself, but completely baffled by size (224 or 225) and color, thus have not taken the plunge. I love how the charms POP out more on the black, but also think the ivory is pretty and more feminine. *
> *I share extensively about the meaning and significance of the charms on my blog site..*



Thanks for sharing the info.  I bought the WOC and was happy to learn about them.


----------



## winnipoo

drpn21 said:


> Why don't you try it out with a few different outfits, you might fall in love? I have this bag in both black and gold and love it. I got the gold at Heathrow airport and it was £3770 compared with £4550 in the boutiques.
> I saw someone wearing the black last week with a simple tee and jeans and a leather jacket and it looked stunning. Good luck with your decision!



I agree! The charms bag looks best dressed casually-jeans and t shirt!


----------



## winnipoo

allure244 said:


> For me I definitely like the ivory much more than the black and since it's a light colored bag AND pricey I would be afraid to wear it. If it was black I think I would wear it, but since I just like but don't love the black version, the price isn't worth it to me. I thought the bag in black would grow on me more but it hasn't.
> 
> I just got the call for my black lucky charms WOC so going to take a look at it but I think my heart is already set on the ivory woc being shipped to me



I agree... For some reason the charms don't look as good on the black version....


----------



## winnipoo

G&Smommy said:


> After much debate on this bag, I decided on the WOC.   I initially thought it did not have enough charms, but I actually think the fact that it has fewer charms makes it a more versatile piece for me.  Here are a few pics (sorry they're a little blurry):



Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## G&Smommy

winnipoo said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## MIffy27

G&Smommy said:


> Hi Miffy!  What is the price on this and which stores carry it?  I have been looking for a clutch in gold and this might be a nice option.


 
Hello! I bought this in rue Cambon in Paris. It's Euro 1,350 before detax. I am not sure if US has it but I guess if it does, it will most likely be in the boutiques or Hirsh or BG as I don't think it's the kind of bag normal people will buy (other than the New Yorkers), LOL! HK does not have it, LOL!


----------



## dialv

Does anyone know if the woc comes in gold?


----------



## G&Smommy

MIffy27 said:


> Hello! I bought this in rue Cambon in Paris. It's Euro 1,350 before detax. I am not sure if US has it but I guess if it does, it will most likely be in the boutiques or Hirsh or BG as I don't think it's the kind of bag normal people will buy (other than the New Yorkers), LOL! HK does not have it, LOL!



Thanks!  I have not seen it here in the US, but I only have a Neiman Marcus nearby so it may be in boutiques or BG.


----------



## calflu

Yes
U.S. Boutique has it




dialv said:


> Does anyone know if the woc comes in gold?


----------



## DP101

Does anyone know the price of the woc and 224 size in Paris? Thank you


----------



## calflu

So it turns out the pouch is coming to US

BG has this $2050

PM if you need SA info


----------



## calflu

Lol

Yes you are right! BG does have it


G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I have not seen it here in the US, but I only have a Neiman Marcus nearby so it may be in boutiques or BG.


----------



## MIffy27

See like I say, BG, Hirsh are most likely to have ordered them. 

Black is awesome!


----------



## calflu

Yup! You are right!



MIffy27 said:


> See like I say, BG, Hirsh are most likely to have ordered them.
> 
> Black is awesome!


----------



## patronoftheshop

I found an ivory one and the charms are incredibly charming. It truly is a whimsical bag,


----------



## ldldb

Does anyone know if Europe is getting the white woc? Tia!


----------



## allure244

ldldb said:


> Does anyone know if Europe is getting the white woc? Tia!




My sales associate from the Chanel boutique saw the ivory lucky charms woc when she visited Paris recently.


----------



## ldldb

allure244 said:


> My sales associate from the Chanel boutique saw the ivory lucky charms woc when she visited Paris recently.



ty! i must hunt one down from there!


----------



## dialv

allure244 said:


> My sales associate from the Chanel boutique saw the ivory lucky charms woc when she visited Paris recently.


I found an ivory lucky charms woc, is it ivory or white. Also, do you have to baby it, can't decide between it or black. You bought the ivory I believe, can you offer some advise. Thanks


----------



## allure244

dialv said:


> I found an ivory lucky charms woc, is it ivory or white. Also, do you have to baby it, can't decide between it or black. You bought the ivory I believe, can you offer some advise. Thanks



It's more ivory than white (I compared it to my white leather black toe espadrilles). I liked the black woc too and you don't have to worry about the bag getting dirty but since I have a black brilliant woc and two black minis I felt that the ivory woc would diversify my collection more. Plus the ivory has a pretty shimmer to it that the black doesn't have. I am planning on being more careful with the bag though and will try to avoid wearing it with denim or other clothing with the potential for color transfer. I have not used it yet but thought about spraying the purse with colonil spray to  protect it. 

I feel that the ivory definitely looks more special but I will need to be more careful with the bag. Black is probably easier to wear and more carefree. What is your collection like? Do you have a black woc ?


----------



## calflu

Ivory is pearly while black is aged calf


I love ivory better after seeing both in person


dialv said:


> I found an ivory lucky charms woc, is it ivory or white. Also, do you have to baby it, can't decide between it or black. You bought the ivory I believe, can you offer some advise. Thanks


----------



## dialv

allure244 said:


> It's more ivory than white (I compared it to my white leather black toe espadrilles). I liked the black woc too and you don't have to worry about the bag getting dirty but since I have a black brilliant woc and two black minis I felt that the ivory woc would diversify my collection more. Plus the ivory has a pretty shimmer to it that the black doesn't have. I am planning on being more careful with the bag though and will try to avoid wearing it with denim or other clothing with the potential for color transfer. I have not used it yet but thought about spraying the purse with colonil spray to  protect it.
> 
> I feel that the ivory definitely looks more special but I will need to be more careful with the bag. Black is probably easier to wear and more carefree. What is your collection like? Do you have a black woc ?


Thanks for the great reply. I have the black glitter caviar woc so I wasn't sure if I should get another black however I mostly wear jeans so I didn't know if I should go with ivory.  I think I am driving my sa nuts. I can't decide, I do love the charms on the bag.


----------



## allure244

dialv said:


> Thanks for the great reply. I have the black glitter caviar woc so I wasn't sure if I should get another black however I mostly wear jeans so I didn't know if I should go with ivory.  I think I am driving my sa nuts. I can't decide, I do love the charms on the bag.




For the larger 2.55 bag I definitely liked the pearly ivory better than the black but for the woc I was torn too. I had already purchased the ivory woc and then brought it to the store to compare in person to the black I ultimately decided on ivory although I kept going back and forth. I will probably wear the strap shorter if I wear it with jeans (by looping the strap inside the bag) and hope the colonil will help to decrease color transfer.


----------



## winnipoo

Anyone thinking about purchasing the new version?


----------



## winnipoo

winnipoo said:


> Anyone thinking about purchasing the new version?


Really like the black with gold hardware.... But I still haven't used my gold lucky charms bag from last year....


----------



## ldldb

winnipoo said:


> Anyone thinking about purchasing the new version?



I'm definitely contemplating it


----------



## poohbag

winnipoo said:


> Anyone thinking about purchasing the new version?



Does anyone know what size it comes in and the price? I think a 224 would be really cute.


----------



## CATEYES

poohbag said:


> Does anyone know what size it comes in and the price? I think a 224 would be really cute.



I saw someone say this is the mini size (224) and is $5500. Available at boutique and Saks so far that I've seen posted.


----------



## winnipoo

poohbag said:


> Does anyone know what size it comes in and the price? I think a 224 would be really cute.


I think it is 224 size and price is $6000


----------



## winnipoo

CATEYES said:


> I saw someone say this is the mini size (224) and is $5500. Available at boutique and Saks so far that I've seen posted.


Bloomies got it as well


----------



## poohbag

CATEYES said:


> I saw someone say this is the mini size (224) and is $5500. Available at boutique and Saks so far that I've seen posted.





winnipoo said:


> I think it is 224 size and price is $6000



Thanks for the info!


----------



## JazzyMac

winnipoo said:


> Anyone thinking about purchasing the new version?




This is way more beautiful than last year's version!


----------



## LuxChic

Does anyone know if this will be available in different sizes?


----------



## MIffy27

I am thinking of buying it. 


It comes in the 224 and 225. Not sure if it is only available in black. 


In addition to the reissue style, there is also a, drumroll, camera bag!


WOC, wallet and phone cases etc. The whole lot.


----------



## LuxChic

Oh my!!!!!!!! A camera bag with charms would be amazing. 

Do you know pricing on each too?

Thanks so much for the Intel &#128522;


----------



## hermes_newbie

winnipoo said:


> Anyone thinking about purchasing the new version?


Thanks for posting the pic winniepoo.   Way cooler charms than that sparkly butterfly from last season.  Anyone have a modelling pic of the 225 so we can see how far apart the charms are on the larger bag?


----------



## hermes_newbie

thanks to yodaling1 -- here is the link to the larger version with price and SA details

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3234063&stc=1&d=1452193821


----------



## winnipoo

MIffy27 said:


> I am thinking of buying it.
> 
> 
> It comes in the 224 and 225. Not sure if it is only available in black.
> 
> 
> In addition to the reissue style, there is also a, drumroll, camera bag!
> 
> 
> WOC, wallet and phone cases etc. The whole lot.



Omg! Do you have pic of the camera bag? Would love to see it!


----------



## winnipoo

JazzyMac said:


> This is way more beautiful than last year's version!



Yes! It's so much fun!


----------



## JazzyMac

I wonder if this is coming out in any wallet or other SLG besides the cute little pouch?


----------



## miss miniskirt

This is coming in 3 sizes will charms be the same attached to zip on all 3 sizes does anyone know or will they be like previous ones with charms on quilting of pouch?!?


----------



## JazzyMac

I think I read in another thread that charms will be all the same except different sizes.


----------



## miss miniskirt

JazzyMac said:


> I think I read in another thread that charms will be all the same except different sizes.


 
Perfect!!!


----------



## jessiephy

Does anyone have a pict or any information on the lucky charm camera bag?


----------



## JazzyMac

jessiephy said:


> Does anyone have a pict or any information on the lucky charm camera bag?




Wow, a camera bag!  *excited*


----------



## blackbear2126

I just got my lucky charm WOC last night. Will try to do a quick reveal asap! I would love to see pics for camera case!


----------



## winnipoo

Congrats! Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Do the reveal yay! Congrats x


----------



## blackbear2126

Hello all, this is a quick reveal and excuse me for my bad attempt of masking the background. I'm 5"3'. The chain is perfect for cross body. The only thing I don't like is the reissue lock looks cheap to me :/ not detail enough :/


----------



## CATEYES

blackbear2126 said:


> Hello all, this is a quick reveal and excuse me for my bad attempt of masking the background. I'm 5"3'. The chain is perfect for cross body. The only thing I don't like is the reissue lock looks cheap to me :/ not detail enough :/
> View attachment 3254127
> View attachment 3254129
> View attachment 3254131
> View attachment 3254132
> View attachment 3254134
> View attachment 3254135
> View attachment 3254137



Very cool and unique WOC blackbear!! I love the ghw on this, the one I have has aged Rhuthenium, I think the gold makes it look dressier, if you want to wear it for that type of occasion as well. Congrats!


----------



## Ici

blackbear2126 said:


> Hello all, this is a quick reveal and excuse me for my bad attempt of masking the background. I'm 5"3'. The chain is perfect for cross body. The only thing I don't like is the reissue lock looks cheap to me :/ not detail enough :/
> View attachment 3254127
> View attachment 3254129
> View attachment 3254131
> View attachment 3254132
> View attachment 3254134
> View attachment 3254135
> View attachment 3254137



Love your chanel jacket.  Cute woc, i really like the reissue lock. Its simple but classy.


----------



## Ljlj

blackbear2126 said:


> Hello all, this is a quick reveal and excuse me for my bad attempt of masking the background. I'm 5"3'. The chain is perfect for cross body. The only thing I don't like is the reissue lock looks cheap to me :/ not detail enough :/
> View attachment 3254127
> View attachment 3254129
> View attachment 3254131
> View attachment 3254132
> View attachment 3254134
> View attachment 3254135
> View attachment 3254137




Congrats! I actually love your woc. Why do you think the reissue lock looks cheap? Is it because it's a darker yellow gold and the other charms are ruthenium or silver? It's a special woc. Keeper? Btw, love your jacket too. [emoji3]


----------



## blackbear2126

Maybe I should rephrase this, I love reissue lock, however, the detail of this reissue lock is just not enough next to all the charms. Otherwise it will be a great piece! I'll try to post another close pic of the lock later.


----------



## umichmm

I know what you mean, there's something about the contrast of the gold of the lock compared to the charms..... But I saw the little guy and was drawn to it anyway!! Apparently I like the odd WOCs, lol. I have this one now and the purple iridescent with the rainbow chain, and the so black rectangular mini.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




But it's so cute.... And I love the CCs on the bottom portion and that most of the charms sparkle with crystals!


----------



## blackbear2126

umichmm said:


> I know what you mean, there's something about the contrast of the gold of the lock compared to the charms..... But I saw the little guy and was drawn to it anyway!! Apparently I like the odd WOCs, lol. I have this one now and the purple iridescent with the rainbow chain, and the so black rectangular mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254511
> 
> 
> But it's so cute.... And I love the CCs on the bottom portion and that most of the charms sparkle with crystals!




Yes! Umichmm, it is such a cute bag and that's why I couldn't resist it but just bought it home. Even I still wish the lock can be made in a little bit more details.


----------



## winnipoo

Very cool! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MIffy27

Love the WOC!


----------



## MIffy27

I have got the 225 size now. Will post a family pic of the lucky charms bag I have. I am missing the 2007 version and the tweed version.........


----------



## love1212

Does anyone know how much the WOC is?


----------



## blackbear2126

love1212 said:


> Does anyone know how much the WOC is?




2800 used pretax


----------



## blackbear2126

blackbear2126 said:


> 2800 used pretax




*usd


----------



## blackbear2126

MIffy27 said:


> I have got the 225 size now. Will post a family pic of the lucky charms bag I have. I am missing the 2007 version and the tweed version.........




Omg please do so, I'm still debating should I get the camera case!!!


----------



## love1212

blackbear2126 said:


> 2800 used pretax




Thank you


----------



## jessiephy

MIffy27 said:


> I have got the 225 size now. Will post a family pic of the lucky charms bag I have. I am missing the 2007 version and the tweed version.........



Can't wait to see it! I'm a fan of lucky charms too!


----------



## jessiephy

blackbear2126 said:


> Omg please do so, I'm still debating should I get the camera case!!!



Hey blackbear, 
My local store does not have the camera case, where are you based in? Thanks!


----------



## blackbear2126

jessiephy said:


> Hey blackbear,
> 
> My local store does not have the camera case, where are you based in? Thanks!




Oh my local store doesn't have it either. But I wanna see pictures before I start searching one


----------



## winnipoo

MIffy27 said:


> I have got the 225 size now. Will post a family pic of the lucky charms bag I have. I am missing the 2007 version and the tweed version.........



Drooling...


----------



## winnipoo

MIffy27 said:


> I have got the 225 size now. Will post a family pic of the lucky charms bag I have. I am missing the 2007 version and the tweed version.........



Do you prefer the 225? I am debating between 224 and 225...


----------



## jessiephy

I would prefer a 225 to 224, that way you can put in/take out the long wallet easily. 
224 is nice if you really just want to use it for dinner/evening. That's just me though


----------



## winnipoo

Yes I know the 225 is more versatile but I like how the charms are closer together for the 224


----------



## JazzyMac

Here's the Lucky Charms Small Wallet!

I made a thread as well.


----------



## CATEYES

JazzyMac said:


> Here's the Lucky Charms Small Wallet!
> 
> I made a thread as well.



Oh man this is cute! You can even use it as a clutch!!!!


----------



## DollyGirl

JazzyMac said:


> Here's the Lucky Charms Small Wallet!
> 
> I made a thread as well.



 Big Congrats! I can't tell you how much I love this small wallet. I saw it the other day I want it so bad, if I didn't bought this small wallet last month, I would definitely get this.


----------



## CATEYES

MIffy27 said:


> I have got the 225 size now. Will post a family pic of the lucky charms bag I have. I am missing the 2007 version and the tweed version.........



Can't wait to see your lucky charms family!!!


----------



## JazzyMac

CATEYES said:


> Oh man this is cute! You can even use it as a clutch!!!!




It would be a tiny, tiny clutch. Knowing me, I'd forget it's in my hand and then drop it somewhere!  Lol

But the charms make it very diverse...casual, fancy, etc.


----------



## JazzyMac

DollyGirl said:


> Big Congrats! I can't tell you how much I love this small wallet. I saw it the other day I want it so bad, if I didn't bought this small wallet last month, I would definitely get this.




I love both this wallet and the full size version. The full size has the cuter charms!  I just don't need another full size wallet so I got the smaller one.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

JazzyMac said:


> Here's the Lucky Charms Small Wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> I made a thread as well.




Love it JazzyMac!!! Can't wait to see posts of this cute lucky charms style!!


----------



## CATEYES

JazzyMac said:


> It would be a tiny, tiny clutch. Knowing me, I'd forget it's in my hand and then drop it somewhere!  Lol
> 
> But the charms make it very diverse...casual, fancy, etc.



I have two clutches and have only used each once as I'm scared to leave it laying somewhere too! &#128563; Maybe just a wallet would be best&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## winnipoo

JazzyMac said:


> Here's the Lucky Charms Small Wallet!
> 
> I made a thread as well.



Super cute!


----------



## Makenna

JazzyMac said:


> Here's the Lucky Charms Small Wallet!
> 
> I made a thread as well.



This is super cute!  Do you mind sharing code and price?  TIA


----------



## JazzyMac

Makenna said:


> This is super cute!  Do you mind sharing code and price?  TIA





JazzyMac said:


> It was just under $1,200.
> 
> Here is a photo of the tag.
> 
> View attachment 3257036



Here you go!


----------



## winnipoo

So I asked the boutique regarding the lucky charms camera bag and here's what they said:

Price is $5200
The boutiques in the US did not purchase this style
It looks similar to the denim camera bag from spring except it's leather and has charms on it


----------



## winnipoo

I also asked Bloomies, Saks and Neimans if they ordered the camera bag version but none of them did. So it seems like the lucky charms camera bag will not be available in the US


----------



## jessiephy

winnipoo said:


> I also asked Bloomies, Saks and Neimans if they ordered the camera bag version but none of them did. So it seems like the lucky charms camera bag will not be available in the US



Singapore, Australia & Hong Kong doesn't carry the camera case either...
Now I wonder where in the world did they order it? Paris probably?


----------



## gail13

The Lucky Charms collection is addictive.  I had to talk myself off the ledge from purchasing a 224 tonight.


----------



## JazzyMac

gail13 said:


> The Lucky Charms collection is addictive.  I had to talk myself off the ledge from purchasing a 224 tonight.




Did you get off the ledge and get the bag?


----------



## zaraha

gail13 said:


> The Lucky Charms collection is addictive.  I had to talk myself off the ledge from purchasing a 224 tonight.




Yes Gail they are super cute and expensive addiction. I had to buy this small iPhone case and call it a day!


----------



## blackbear2126

zaraha said:


> Yes Gail they are super cute and expensive addiction. I had to buy this small iPhone case and call it a day!
> View attachment 3261022




That's a beauty!  Yes it is addictive. I almost bought the small or medium flaps. But ended up not buying it because when I tu them on, they looked too busy on me with all the charms. 


I also wonder where the world order camera bag


----------



## allyloupuppy

In case anyone is interested Nordstrom has this cutie


----------



## winnipoo

gail13 said:


> The Lucky Charms collection is addictive.  I had to talk myself off the ledge from purchasing a 224 tonight.



+1


----------



## Linda_2

allyloupuppy said:


> In case anyone is interested Nordstrom has this cutie



So pretty, do u know the price?


----------



## winnipoo

Finally pulled the trigger


----------



## winnipoo

my lucky charms


----------



## Cuteandcouture

winnipoo said:


> Finally pulled the trigger




Congrats!!! That's a great piece!!!


----------



## KBT39

blackbear2126 said:


> Hello all, this is a quick reveal and excuse me for my bad attempt of masking the background. I'm 5"3'. The chain is perfect for cross body. The only thing I don't like is the reissue lock looks cheap to me :/ not detail enough :/
> View attachment 3254127
> View attachment 3254129
> View attachment 3254131
> View attachment 3254132
> View attachment 3254134
> View attachment 3254135
> View attachment 3254137



Awww man I was thinking this had the working lock vs press button. That was one of the main reasons I LOVED this WOC! Still love it but that detail is a bit disappointing especially since they now make reissue WOCS with the working lock.


----------



## winnipoo

Cuteandcouture said:


> Congrats!!! That's a great piece!!!



Thank you!


----------



## blackbear2126

KBT39 said:


> Awww man I was thinking this had the working lock vs press button. That was one of the main reasons I LOVED this WOC! Still love it but that detail is a bit disappointing especially since they now make reissue WOCS with the working lock.




Yep! That's the only thing I complain about. However, it is still such a stunning piece! It is just could be better  
And it gives me a reason that I need to buy the reassure WOC ha


----------



## CATEYES

winnipoo said:


> my lucky charms



Wow lucky lady to have both unique Chanel bags. &#9827;&#65039;&#9830;&#65039;&#9824;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039; Congrats!


----------



## winnipoo

CATEYES said:


> Wow lucky lady to have both unique Chanel bags. &#9827;&#65039;&#9830;&#65039;&#9824;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039; Congrats!



Thanks cateyes!


----------



## fmfv1

Casino Charms Clutch WOC / Phone Case WOC -- fits iPhone 6 Plus [emoji7]


----------



## winnipoo

fmfv1 said:


> Casino Charms Clutch WOC / Phone Case WOC -- fits iPhone 6 Plus [emoji7]
> View attachment 3290970
> View attachment 3290971



Love it! You look great!


----------



## fmfv1

winnipoo said:


> Love it! You look great!




Thanks! But it's my SA, not me. [emoji4]


----------



## MIffy27

I bought this yesterday at Heathrow!


----------



## Bother Free

MIffy27 said:


> I bought this yesterday at Heathrow!


Wow!!! This is so adorable 
Congrats!! 
By the way, I like what you wrote for your photo watermark :giggles:


----------



## MIffy27

Bother Free said:


> Wow!!! This is so adorable
> Congrats!!
> By the way, I like what you wrote for your photo watermark :giggles:



LOL. Thanks. I was not going to watermark my photo but then I remember all the horror stories my friends told me.


----------



## jknicolas

MIffy27 said:


> I bought this yesterday at Heathrow!




lovely handbag..


----------



## flyingkid

Does this cost a lot more than the regular camera bag? Cute bag btw


----------



## Zasha

MIffy27 said:


> I bought this yesterday at Heathrow!




Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## JazzyMac

flyingkid said:


> Does this cost a lot more than the regular camera bag? Cute bag btw




Very expensive and very very lovely!!


----------



## DollyGirl

MIffy27 said:


> I bought this yesterday at Heathrow!



 OMG~ Big Congrars!!! I love this~ Do you mind to share the price? TIA


----------



## MIffy27

flyingkid said:


> Does this cost a lot more than the regular camera bag? Cute bag btw



In USD, this would be 3,815. So I guess more expensive than a camera bag (but how much is a camera bag?)...!


----------



## Ljlj

MIffy27 said:


> I bought this yesterday at Heathrow!




Wow! [emoji7] I love your lucky charms camera reissue bag! Congrats! Is the chain one continuous strip? I haven't seen this in the US sadly. I will just live vicariously through you. Congrats again and enjoy your lovely bag! [emoji3]


----------



## blackbear2126

MIffy27 said:


> I bought this yesterday at Heathrow!




Omg! Please do a reveal like model ****s! I really really wanna one but we don't have it in USA!


----------



## Makenna

Such a cute bag, congrats!


----------



## winnipoo

MIffy27 said:


> I bought this yesterday at Heathrow!



Wow congrats! It's so hard to find! Very cute indeed!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

MIffy27 said:


> I bought this yesterday at Heathrow!


Congratulations! A great find, carry it in good health &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## flyingkid

MIffy27 said:


> In USD, this would be 3,815. So I guess more expensive than a camera bag (but how much is a camera bag?)...!




This is really pricey and costs way more than the regular camera bag but hey this is really cute and eye catching so it's definitely worth it.


----------



## jessiephy

MIffy27 said:


> I bought this yesterday at Heathrow!




Congrats!! It's so lovely! I been looking for this bag too but a lot of countries are not carrying it! Really love it to the max!


----------



## cece1

Wow!  What a gorgeous and special bag!!


----------



## calflu

MIffy27 said:


> I bought this yesterday at Heathrow!




Congrats!!!! And I love love love your watermark


----------



## Chanbal

MIffy27 said:


> I bought this yesterday at Heathrow!



Congrats on the reissue camera bag, it is ultra cute!!!


----------



## chanelxhermes

very addicting..


----------



## chanelxhermes

zaraha said:


> Yes Gail they are super cute and expensive addiction. I had to buy this small iPhone case and call it a day!
> View attachment 3261022


how much was the phone case?
what does the interior look like?


----------



## idaydr3amr

winnipoo said:


> Finally pulled the trigger


Do you have a modeling pic? I can't decide between this and the WOC version.


----------



## winnipoo

idaydr3amr said:


> Do you have a modeling pic? I can't decide between this and the WOC version.


I'm not a WOC person because I don't think it holds enough... Plus, I don't like switching out my wallet so....

Anyways, here are some pics to help you decide


----------



## idaydr3amr

winnipoo said:


> I'm not a WOC person because I don't think it holds enough... Plus, I don't like switching out my wallet so....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, here are some pics to help you decide




Thanks so much! Looks so good!


----------



## CATEYES

winnipoo said:


> I'm not a WOC person because I don't think it holds enough... Plus, I don't like switching out my wallet so....
> 
> Anyways, here are some pics to help you decide



Such a unique and beautiful Chanel winnipoo! &#9830;&#65039;&#9827;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9824;&#65039;


----------



## winnipoo

idaydr3amr said:


> Thanks so much! Looks so good!



You're welcome! Good luck!


----------



## winnipoo

CATEYES said:


> Such a unique and beautiful Chanel winnipoo! &#9830;&#65039;&#9827;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9824;&#65039;



Thank you!


----------



## alamaisontt

Spotted this beauty and can't stop thinking about it


----------



## Skylover

alamaisontt said:


> View attachment 3597789
> 
> Spotted this beauty and can't stop thinking about it



May I know where u spotted this beauty? Did u get it?


----------



## revangelina

Skylover said:


> May I know where u spotted this beauty? Did u get it?



It's out everywhere now. You should check it out in stores. I got the 224. It's ever lovely


----------



## alamaisontt

Skylover said:


> May I know where u spotted this beauty? Did u get it?



My personal shopper took this photo in Paris. However, this 224 has some defects inside the bag, so she returned it and reserve for me one of 4 bags which are producing.


----------



## TraceySH

Size comparison of the 2 that are out...


----------



## Skylover

revangelina said:


> It's out everywhere now. You should check it out in stores. I got the 224. It's ever lovely



It's out of stock everywhere


----------



## revangelina

Owhhh that's really fast. Time sure flies . I'll keep a look out for u should I see it . When I purchased the 224, the 225 have yet to arrive.


----------



## amb100k

does anyone know if  the lucky charms woc is the same size as the other classic quilted wocs?


----------



## kmoore925

Hi everyone! I just picked up the lucky charms woc, and while I really love it I'm not sure how much use I would get out of it since it's so small. I was wondering if anyone had any idea if they are good at holding their resale value or not. I'd hate to use it a handfull of times and not be able to pass it along to someone else who will love it for a good price. I'm debating whether to return it unused or give it a shot!


----------



## **Chanel**

kmoore925 said:


> Hi everyone! I just picked up the lucky charms woc, and while I really love it I'm not sure how much use I would get out of it since it's so small. I was wondering if anyone had any idea if they are good at holding their resale value or not. I'd hate to use it a handfull of times and not be able to pass it along to someone else who will love it for a good price. I'm debating whether to return it unused or give it a shot!


I think Lucky charms WOC is absolutely beautiful, but you are probably going to take a loss if you decide to use it now and sell it later. You might want to have a look at some resale sites to get an idea about resale value of some previous Lucky charms WOC bags.
However, if you already know that you might not going to use it much and if you think it is too small for your needs, I would return for something that works for you and makes your heart sing. 
By doing that you don't take a loss, you don't have to deal with the hassle of re-selling, you get something else you love, and you might make someone very happy with your returned Lucky charms WOC. A win-win-win-win situation if you ask me .


----------



## kmoore925

**Chanel** said:


> I think Lucky charms WOC is absolutely beautiful, but you are probably going to take a loss if you decide to use it now and sell it later. You might want to have a look at some resale sites to get an idea about resale value of some previous Lucky charms WOC bags.
> However, if you already know that you might not going to use it much and if you think it is too small for your needs, I would return for something that works for you and makes your heart sing.
> By doing that you don't take a loss, you don't have to deal with the hassle of re-selling, you get something else you love, and you might make someone very happy with your returned Lucky charms WOC. A win-win-win-win situation if you ask me .


Thank you for your thoughts. I ended up returning the wallet on chain because I just knew I wouldn't use it as much as I should, and instead am swapped it out for a so black medium/large classic flap. It's gorgeous and will be used constantly!!


----------



## **Chanel**

kmoore925 said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. I ended up returning the wallet on chain because I just knew I wouldn't use it as much as I should, and instead am swapped it out for a so black medium/large classic flap. It's gorgeous and will be used constantly!!



You're welcome! Sounds like you made an excellent choice ! 
Enjoy your new SO black classic flap !


----------



## Bagventures

**Chanel** said:


> I think Lucky charms WOC is absolutely beautiful, but you are probably going to take a loss if you decide to use it now and sell it later. You might want to have a look at some resale sites to get an idea about resale value of some previous Lucky charms WOC bags.
> However, if you already know that you might not going to use it much and if you think it is too small for your needs, I would return for something that works for you and makes your heart sing.
> By doing that you don't take a loss, you don't have to deal with the hassle of re-selling, you get something else you love, and you might make someone very happy with your returned Lucky charms WOC. A win-win-win-win situation if you ask me .



With lucky charms, I think you either love it or you don't....  It's like love at first sight! 

I fell in love with my 2.55 lucky charms!!! It's just pure luck that I found size small. It is just perfect for daytime wear, or night time going out.


----------



## winnipoo

Skylover said:


> It's out of stock everywhere



I saw the 225 at Bloomingdales in South Coast Plaza if you're still interested


----------



## marzipanchen

amb100k said:


> does anyone know if  the lucky charms woc is the same size as the other classic quilted wocs?


I have seen the lucky charms WOC recently and it is the exact same size as my "standard" reissue WOC. HTH.


----------



## marzipanchen

Bagventures said:


> With lucky charms, I think you either love it or you don't....  It's like love at first sight!
> 
> I fell in love with my 2.55 lucky charms!!! It's just pure luck that I found size small. It is just perfect for daytime wear, or night time going out.



Oh my, the 2.55 lucky charms looks spectacular on you!!! I wasn't a fan when I saw photos initially, but on you it is just fab. I love the casual yet chic vibe with the jeans, distressed tee and black blazer.


----------



## Tulip2

alamaisontt said:


> View attachment 3597789
> 
> Spotted this beauty and can't stop thinking about it


I got it in the 225 from NM.  I loaded it up & started to carry it right away.  (Very seldom do I do this).  This is my first Reissue and I couldn't be happier.  I only made one mistake, I wore a crocheted jacket and the charms got caught on it twice.  Lesson learned.
My favorite charm is the pink butterfly.  Both are favorites of mine.


----------



## Bagventures

marzipanchen said:


> Oh my, the 2.55 lucky charms looks spectacular on you!!! I wasn't a fan when I saw photos initially, but on you it is just fab. I love the casual yet chic vibe with the jeans, distressed tee and black blazer.



Thanks for the kind words. That's what I love about this piece, it's quite versatile. I don't wear a lot of prints so this piece will be popular in my wardrobe


----------



## marzipanchen

@Bagventures Same here! I am very "basic" in my choices (mostly clean lines, little "frills", hardly any prints... So seeing you with your beautiful reissue makes me really understand the value of such a statement piece.
If only it wasn't so expensive... maybe one day in the 225 size....


----------



## Skylover

winnipoo said:


> I saw the 225 at Bloomingdales in South Coast Plaza if you're still interested



Thks! But I am located in asia


----------



## TankerToad

So tempted....


----------



## TankerToad

Bagventures said:


> With lucky charms, I think you either love it or you don't....  It's like love at first sight!
> 
> I fell in love with my 2.55 lucky charms!!! It's just pure luck that I found size small. It is just perfect for daytime wear, or night time going out.



Do you find it heavy to wear? How's it holding up ?


----------



## Bagventures

TankerToad said:


> Do you find it heavy to wear? How's it holding up ?



The weight of the whole bag is not much different than a regular 2.55. I can feel a bit of the weight on the flap when open/close the bag. It's not troublesome at all!


----------



## Bagventures

TankerToad said:


> Do you find it heavy to wear? How's it holding up ?



It's holding up quite well so far...


----------



## revangelina

Anyone heard that they're releasing another Lucky Charm bag for Pre Fall??


----------



## winnipoo

TankerToad said:


> Do you find it heavy to wear? How's it holding up ?



I have the casino lucky charms and used it every day for 3 months. It holds up quite well.


----------



## TankerToad

Thank you 
Really considering one of these
Anyone have charms fall off ?


----------



## **Chanel**

TankerToad said:


> Thank you
> Really considering one of these
> Anyone have charms fall off ?



Hi dear,
I think you should really go for one as they are so special and I love the history behind the charms as well.
My lucky charms 2.55 really makes me smile (I have the 224 size). I've posted many pics of it in my reveal:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-completely-unexpected-lucky-reveal-_.961274/page-4
Personally, I never heard about the charms falling off. I was more hesitant about crystals falling out, but the SA assured me that I shouldn't worry and that I could always bring it back to Chanel in case a crystal would fall out (but it shouldn't happen according to my SA) .


----------



## Skylover

revangelina said:


> Anyone heard that they're releasing another Lucky Charm bag for Pre Fall??



I saw the list too.. but the lucky charms bag price tag is cheaper.. so maybe is not the same?


----------



## winnipoo

TankerToad said:


> Thank you
> Really considering one of these
> Anyone have charms fall off ?



No... I have 2 and they are holding up well


----------



## winnipoo




----------



## TankerToad

**Chanel** said:


> Hi dear,
> I think you should really go for one as they are so special and I love the history behind the charms as well.
> My lucky charms 2.55 really makes me smile (I have the 224 size). I've posted many pics of it in my reveal:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-completely-unexpected-lucky-reveal-_.961274/page-4
> Personally, I never heard about the charms falling off. I was more hesitant about crystals falling out, but the SA assured me that I shouldn't worry and that I could always bring it back to Chanel in case a crystal would fall out (but it shouldn't happen according to my SA) .



I don't know how I missed your fabulous reveal but I just went over and read it. WOW. I can't believe we both fell in love with the same bag. Actually I can believe it Haha!!


----------



## TankerToad

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 3634681


WOWOW!


----------



## TankerToad

TraceySH said:


> Size comparison of the 2 that are out...
> 
> View attachment 3617814


DID YOU BUY BOTH??


----------



## JazzyMac

revangelina said:


> Anyone heard that they're releasing another Lucky Charm bag for Pre Fall??



Yes they are. They've started a 17/18 thread already that references it. I haven't seen any photos yet though.


----------



## revangelina

Skylover said:


> I saw the list too.. but the lucky charms bag price tag is cheaper.. so maybe is not the same?





JazzyMac said:


> Yes they are. They've started a 17/18 thread already that references it. I haven't seen any photos yet though.



Yikes... that's a lil strange they'd do 2 Lucky Charm bags so close huh. I've also received the info from an sa. 

About the price it seems to be the same as last season's one in the US. (Although still cheaper than previous season's from online search??)


----------



## JazzyMac

revangelina said:


> Yikes... that's a lil strange they'd do 2 Lucky Charm bags so close huh. I've also received the info from an sa.
> 
> About the price it seems to be the same as last season's one in the US. (Although still cheaper than previous season's from online search??)



Yes it is weird. I hope the designs are way different. I also hope the market doesn't become over saturated with the charms.


----------



## TraceySH

TankerToad said:


> DID YOU BUY BOTH??


I did, yes. But am letting go of the mini...


----------



## **Chanel**

TankerToad said:


> I don't know how I missed your fabulous reveal but I just went over and read it. WOW. I can't believe we both fell in love with the same bag. Actually I can believe it Haha!!




I have to admit, that bag really found me, not the other way around.
It was not planned at all to buy a new Chanel bag that day, until I fell in love completely unexpected .
To me, this is the best lucky charms edition they did so far. 
If you decide to get one, you won't regret it. It will give every outfit something special .


----------



## TankerToad

Are there two sized in the 255? Or is that the one larger size? I'm have a search done and I want to ask for the right thing....


----------



## revangelina

JazzyMac said:


> Yes it is weird. I hope the designs are way different. I also hope the market doesn't become over saturated with the charms.



Precisely! I just purchased it... n it's coming out again? I thought it was limited edition . Cos it's pricier than the regular reissue. Makes me worried that it's gonna be prettier than my bag. I'm gonna have buyer's remorse haha. 



TankerToad said:


> Are there two sized in the 255? Or is that the one larger size? I'm have a search done and I want to ask for the right thing....



Last season's Lucky Charm bag came in a 224 (mini) and 225 (medium)


----------



## JazzyMac

TankerToad said:


> Are there two sized in the 255? Or is that the one larger size? I'm have a search done and I want to ask for the right thing....


Also check out the Chanel Boutique thread. There are still some popping up there.


----------



## candiesgirl408

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the 224 is such a beauty! I saw it on the prefall Saks 17/18 list for $4800... wasn't it $6000 the last time it was released?


----------



## winnipoo

Just saw this on instagram, not sure if it's the new season


----------



## JazzyMac

winnipoo said:


> Just saw this on instagram, not sure if it's the new season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642310


This looks like the casino lucky charms from 16P.


----------



## Tulip2

TankerToad said:


> Thank you
> Really considering one of these
> Anyone have charms fall off ?



I haven't & one day I wore a crocheted top & the charms kept getting pulled, but luckily no problem! However I won't do that again! [emoji51]


----------



## Skylover

My SA sent me this... shld I buy considering the high price pt?? Is it worth?


----------



## Bagventures

Skylover said:


> My SA sent me this... shld I buy considering the high price pt?? Is it worth?



You have finally located one? Congrats!!!  I have had mine for almost a month and have carried it quite a few times. It's truly is a collectible piece yet you could still enjoy on both casual and dressy levels.  I think of this piece as one of the classics, yet a lot prettier, girly and fun. I'm in my late 40's and don't have a problem sharing it with my 17 year old daughter. 
Bottom line is...., if you love it, you can definitely rock it!!! Lol


----------



## Skylover

Bagventures said:


> You have finally located one? Congrats!!!  I have had mine for almost a month and have carried it quite a few times. It's truly is a collectible piece yet you could still enjoy on both casual and dressy levels.  I think of this piece as one of the classics, yet a lot prettier, girly and fun. I'm in my late 40's and don't have a problem sharing it with my 17 year old daughter.
> Bottom line is...., if you love it, you can definitely rock it!!! Lol



Yea! But the price is really high.. I am not sure if the buy is worth it


----------



## Bagventures

Skylover said:


> Yea! But the price is really high.. I am not sure if the buy is worth it



I think the response to that varies.... it's worth it for me bc I love it and have every intention to wear it.
Chanel is a luxury purchase. We can do a comparison as to how many other pieces the Lucky Charms is 'equivalent' to, but then again it can drive you crazy....  Good luck deciding!


----------



## JazzyMac

I finally got a new babe.  

It's the double zip version.  Love it!


----------



## Skylover

Bagventures said:


> I think the response to that varies.... it's worth it for me bc I love it and have every intention to wear it.
> Chanel is a luxury purchase. We can do a comparison as to how many other pieces the Lucky Charms is 'equivalent' to, but then again it can drive you crazy....  Good luck deciding!



Yea... thinking hard too... hahah..I hope is a keeper


----------



## Skylover

Hi all, is the smaller size lucky charms bag i.e. The 224 same as mini size?


----------



## LovetheLux

JazzyMac said:


> I finally got a new babe.
> 
> It's the double zip version.  Love it!


So pretty, so adorable!


----------



## JazzyMac

Skylover said:


> Hi all, is the smaller size lucky charms bag i.e. The 224 same as mini size?


Yes, the 224 is pretty much "mini" in size.


----------



## Skylover

JazzyMac said:


> I finally got a new babe.
> 
> It's the double zip version.  Love it!



I almost get this previously .. but my iPhone 6 Plus with cover cannot fit into the slot


----------



## JazzyMac

Skylover said:


> I almost get this previously .. but my iPhone 6 Plus with cover cannot fit into the slot


Exactly.  The last few times I carried the bag I had the phone in my coat or my hand.  I'd have no problem taking off the cover...only if I wasn't so afraid of my iPhone shattering to pieces if I dropped it.  It's sooooo nice and sleek without the cover!  It slips so easily into the purse.


----------



## Skylover

I saw this on IG.. lucky charms for pre fall??!!!


----------



## JazzyMac

Skylover said:


> I saw this on IG.. lucky charms for pre fall??!!!


I saw this as well on one of those websites.  I was thinking it was the Ritz collection.


----------



## Skylover

JazzyMac said:


> I saw this as well on one of those websites.  I was thinking it was the Ritz collection.



Whatz ritz collection?


----------



## JazzyMac

Skylover said:


> Whatz ritz collection?


It's the Pre fall collection.  The next "actual" charms released will be Fall/Winter.


----------



## JazzyMac

Here's the fall/winter charms. Excuse the poor photo.


----------



## winnipoo

JazzyMac said:


> Here's the fall/winter charms. Excuse the poor photo.
> 
> View attachment 3653796



Love it! Can't wait! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skylover

JazzyMac said:


> Here's the fall/winter charms. Excuse the poor photo.
> 
> View attachment 3653796



What leather is this?


----------



## JazzyMac

Skylover said:


> What leather is this?



Sorry I have no other information on these.


----------



## gail13

JazzyMac said:


> Here's the fall/winter charms. Excuse the poor photo.
> 
> View attachment 3653796



This makes sense now. I saw some pics of upcoming pieces with stars and moons on them which would be part of the whole space theme we saw on the Runway.


----------



## TankerToad

Skylover said:


> What leather is this?



Appears to be jersey fabric ?


----------



## winnipoo

TankerToad said:


> Appears to be jersey fabric ?



Yea looks like tweed to me


----------



## JazzyMac

winnipoo said:


> Yea looks like tweed to me





TankerToad said:


> Appears to be jersey fabric ?


Keep in mind this is a photo taken off of a computer screen, so it looks grained and weird from that.


----------



## JazzyMac

Arefi said:


> I do have the mini size. My SA sent it to me from Germany Chanel boutique. I was first so in love with this bag but then when I got it and tried on, it just wasn't my style :// I'm definitely more Boy bag type of person than classic. So long story short I had decided to sell mine and instead to buy another Boy bag. Luckily Chanel has the exchange and return policy, but I couldn't to make my decision on time. If here someone has interested in this bag, please let me know.  I had never used this bag, because I kind of knew that I might end up to selling it. It comes with its authenticity card, original receipt, magnetic box and dust bag. I just noticed that it didn't came with the care book, which comes always with the classic bags... hmm interesting.
> The bag is located in Helsinki, Finland.


Hi, you can't sell things on the forum.


----------



## Arefi

Oh sorry! I didn't know that


----------



## Skylover

Does anyone knows what each charm means? Eg owl, butterfly, lady bird, the green pod etc.. would love to know so that I can appreciate the piece more.. thks!


----------



## JazzyMac

Skylover said:


> Does anyone knows what each charm means? Eg owl, butterfly, lady bird, the green pod etc.. would love to know so that I can appreciate the piece more.. thks!


I wish I knew!  I even asked the SA, and she didn't even know.


----------



## winnipoo

Skylover said:


> Does anyone knows what each charm means? Eg owl, butterfly, lady bird, the green pod etc.. would love to know so that I can appreciate the piece more.. thks!



I have the casino version lucky charms and the SA told me that 13 and four leaf clover on it are just some on Coco's favorite things/number. Perhaps it is the same with this version as well.


----------



## Ice24

Skylover said:


> Does anyone knows what each charm means? Eg owl, butterfly, lady bird, the green pod etc.. would love to know so that I can appreciate the piece more.. thks!


My SA did share with me some of the lucky charms meaning when I purchased my lucky charms.. the butterfly represents chanel coco stages of life - from orphanage to where she was now similar to butterfly life cycle.. the scissors is which she will carry around as she started off as seamstress which also explains the pin. the number 5 is the number of times she succeed in making the chanel no.5 perfume.. chanel coco liked lucky and auspicious stuff and the owl, lady bug and clover are of lucky and auspicious animals/signs.. lion is because her horoscope is Leo.. the effiel tower is because her first shop open in Paris's rue cambom.. this is what I remember so far and not sure if is 100% accurate..


----------



## winnipoo

For those interested, this is the pre fall lucky charms


----------



## JazzyMac

winnipoo said:


> For those interested, this is the pre fall lucky charms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699112


Finally a photo!  Thanks a lot for posting!


----------



## Skylover

winnipoo said:


> For those interested, this is the pre fall lucky charms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699112



Thanks for posting!


----------



## JazzyMac

winnipoo said:


> For those interested, this is the pre fall lucky charms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699112



Now that I've gotten more time to check this out, what are all of your thoughts?  I feel that for a release so soon after Cruise, it's kind of boring. Almost as if Chanel can just keep releasing bags with arbitrary charms all over it. 

I do like the phone, the key, etc., it's a beauty--don't get me wrong...but I wonder if there will be a theme every season and a new Reissue with tiny charms that only hold minimal significance.  

What are your thoughts?


----------



## winnipoo

JazzyMac said:


> Now that I've gotten more time to check this out, what are all of your thoughts?  I feel that for a release so soon after Cruise, it's kind of boring. Almost as if Chanel can just keep releasing bags with arbitrary charms all over it.
> 
> I do like the phone, the key, etc., it's a beauty--don't get me wrong...but I wonder if there will be a theme every season and a new Reissue with tiny charms that only hold minimal significance.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



I agree with you... I have the casino lucky charms and love it! I thought the cruise version of the charms was already a bit arbitrary and now there's another for pre-fall....


----------



## gail13

I cant believe they releases another LC so quickly after the last.  Doesn't make it seem that special.


----------



## lovehermes

I'm loving the pre fall lucky charms bag. It has a nice mixture of gold and silver. Is it hard to wear casually? I'm trying to justify the price.


----------



## JazzyMac

lovehermes said:


> I'm loving the pre fall lucky charms bag. It has a nice mixture of gold and silver. Is it hard to wear casually? I'm trying to justify the price.


Which bag?  The WOC or the Reissue?


----------



## lovehermes

Both but now that I think about it it's just not me.


----------



## JazzyMac

lovehermes said:


> Both but now that I think about it it's just not me.


Famous last words!


----------



## lovehermes

JazzyMac said:


> Famous last words!



I know


----------



## bgfp00

lovehermes said:


> I'm loving the pre fall lucky charms bag. It has a nice mixture of gold and silver. Is it hard to wear casually? I'm trying to justify the price.



I'm loving my pre Fall reissue 224 coz the charms are not as "girly" with butterfly/ lady bugs in previous version. I like that it's mostly gold and silver with a hint of white. I think it looks super chic. Been rocking it casually with jeans and tees. [emoji28]


----------



## lovehermes

bgfp00 said:


> I'm loving my pre Fall reissue 224 coz the charms are not as "girly" with butterfly/ lady bugs in previous version. I like that it's mostly gold and silver with a hint of white. I think it looks super chic. Been rocking it casually with jeans and tees. [emoji28]


Very cool!


----------



## Apheo

I finally took the plunge and got the lucky charm simply because I really really like this season's design. the lion, the Eiffel Tower, the perfume bottle, love letter bird, camelia flower and all. love all the charms on it! it does seemed like they introduce the LC like almost every season, but SA shared that only 3 pcs in my country, so still considered quite limited I guess


----------



## snowing may

Here's my little gem the 224 prefall lucky charm


----------



## snowing may

Oops forgot the pic. 224 prefall lucky charm


----------



## vixen18

snowing may said:


> Oops forgot the pic. 224 prefall lucky charm[/QUOTE
> 
> Gorgeous bag.
> May I ask how much this cost?
> TIA


----------



## vixen18

snowing may said:


> Oops forgot the pic. 224 prefall lucky charm



Gorgeous bag 
May I ask how much this costs? 
TIA


----------



## Vidalita

JazzyMac said:


> Here's the fall/winter charms. Excuse the poor photo.
> 
> View attachment 3653796


The leather version was spotted at Chanel NYC Soho! I am in freaking LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Dannadrew

Hi guys! I just got introduced to the Chanel lucky charms and am in love! I love the 2017 version but it’s sold out- and out of my budget!! It seems for a reissue it holds its value and then some. Anyone able to tell me about resale value? Do the lucky charms always sell out? If I sell it, would I be able to recoup cost? 

Thanks!


----------



## JazzyMac

Dannadrew said:


> Hi guys! I just got introduced to the Chanel lucky charms and am in love! I love the 2017 version but it’s sold out- and out of my budget!! It seems for a reissue it holds its value and then some. Anyone able to tell me about resale value? Do the lucky charms always sell out? If I sell it, would I be able to recoup cost?
> 
> Thanks!


I just wonder if you love it, and you're interested in purchasing it, why are you asking about resale value?  No Chanel bags should be purchased for investment purposes.

If you're truly interested in resale, check out Yoogi's, Fashionphile, eBay, or other consignment shops to see what the Lucky charms bags are selling.


----------



## **Chanel**

18P Lucky Charms camera bag.
http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...fskin-charms.18P.A91768Y3315394305.c.18P.html


----------



## **Chanel**

And another 2.55 lucky charms edition for 18P. I am surprised they make so many of them now, it seems that they release a new edition every season:
http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...fskin-charms.18P.A37586Y3315394305.c.18P.html


----------



## Kendie26

**Chanel** said:


> 18P Lucky Charms camera bag.
> http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...fskin-charms.18P.A91768Y3315394305.c.18P.html


Of all the lucky charms bags I’ve seen, this is my favorite pic.. LOVEThanks for posting!


----------



## Law

**Chanel** said:


> And another 2.55 lucky charms edition for 18P. I am surprised they make so many of them now, it seems that they release a new edition every season:
> http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...fskin-charms.18P.A37586Y3315394305.c.18P.html



I love this new season charms, mostly because it has a black cat on it but also because it’s just so freaking cute!


----------



## **Chanel**

Kendie26 said:


> Of all the lucky charms bags I’ve seen, this is my favorite pic.. LOVEThanks for posting!



My pleasure  . I always have a weakness for lucky charms editions so I was stalking the Chanel website for pictures of the newest releases .
I got a lucky charms 2.55 about a year ago which I still absolutely love, it always makes me smile - such a special bag .
I wonder if Chanel is going to do a lucky charms bag every season from now on since they have done several in a row now.
There are also several lucky charms SLGs available this round.


----------



## **Chanel**

18P 2.55 WOC:
http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...-calfskin-.18P.A80834Y33153C3906.sto.new.html





18P 2.55 clutch with chain:
http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...-calfskin-.18P.A84214Y33153C3906.sto.new.html







18P 2.55 zipped wallet:
http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...nim-charms.18P.A80830Y331810B692.sto.new.html


----------



## **Chanel**

18P 2.55 small zipped wallet:
http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...-calfskin-.18P.A80554Y33153C3906.sto.new.html





18P 2.55 card holder:
http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...-calfskin-.18P.A80611Y33153C3906.sto.new.html





18P 2.55 pouch (pouch also has a back pocket this time):
http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...kin-charms.18P.A82725Y33153C3906.sto.new.html


----------



## Kendie26

**Chanel** said:


> 18P 2.55 WOC:
> http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...-calfskin-.18P.A80834Y33153C3906.sto.new.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18P 2.55 clutch with chain:
> http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...-calfskin-.18P.A84214Y33153C3906.sto.new.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18P 2.55 zipped wallet:
> http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...nim-charms.18P.A80830Y331810B692.sto.new.html


Eek! If I end up breaking my ban & buying 1, now I know who to blame & yell at!!! That WOC is sweet!


----------



## **Chanel**

Kendie26 said:


> Eek! If I end up breaking my ban & buying 1, now I know who to blame & yell at!!! That WOC is sweet!



Hehehe at your service, always happy to enable .
I like the look of that WOC too and I think you would totally rock it .


----------



## winnipoo

Saw the denim WOC version on Instagram. So cute! Does anyone know if it comes in other sizes?


----------



## Sparkledolll

**Chanel** said:


> And another 2.55 lucky charms edition for 18P. I am surprised they make so many of them now, it seems that they release a new edition every season:
> http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...fskin-charms.18P.A37586Y3315394305.c.18P.html


Saw this this weekend at my local boutique! I’m contemplating it... they had 1 of each size.. I actually prefer the charms from the 2017 pervious season. Does anyone know if it’s still possible to get them in Europe?


----------



## Pandavirus

took her out for the day....


----------



## volleyball12

Pandavirus said:


> took her out for the day....


So beautiful!


----------



## Carol27

Hi all lovely ladies here, may I know how do you care for these charms? Will it get tarnish? Also, could I spray the Apple rain guard on them, any advices are much appreciated.


----------



## Pandavirus

I would not spray anything on your Chanel bag.  Charms have not tarnished at all.


----------



## PorscheGirl

My very own camera bag. She's just as pretty in real life!


----------



## chloegal

This is probably a stupid question, but I'll ask anyway. Is the Lucky Charms reissue jumbo the same as size 226? Or is it a completely different size?


----------



## Vanana

My baby from 17A in size 225


----------



## Vanana

Pandavirus said:


> took her out for the day....


Gorgeous twin  I also really like your giraffe picture in the background!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I took the plunge after testing out the lucky charm WOC first. I’m totally obsessed[emoji7]


----------



## chloegal

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge after testing out the lucky charm WOC first. I’m totally obsessed[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016050
> View attachment 4016051


Congratulations!! Love this bag so much. I have it in the jumbo size. Enjoy!


----------



## Pandavirus

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge after testing out the lucky charm WOC first. I’m totally obsessed[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016050
> View attachment 4016051


Amazing finds! Congratulations


----------



## Vanana

Dunno if it’s just the one I have but here’s a thought after seeing my reissue charm version and the many posted here

I have a non charmed reissue 225 black with gold hardware, and just got a 225 with the charms 

The leather and hardware on the charmed version is very visibly more stunning just in color texture everything

I noticed easily obviously the charmed bags here seem to be of much higher quality across those categories and can tell even from photos - vs for example the regular reissues I’ve seen IRL at stores across the years... does anyone else notice/thinks so?


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> Dunno if it’s just the one I have but here’s a thought after seeing my reissue charm version and the many posted here
> 
> I have a non charmed reissue 225 black with gold hardware, and just got a 225 with the charms
> 
> The leather and hardware on the charmed version is very visibly more stunning just in color texture everything
> 
> I noticed easily obviously the charmed bags here seem to be of much higher quality across those categories and can tell even from photos - vs for example the regular reissues I’ve seen IRL at stores across the years... does anyone else notice/thinks so?


I think so too, but I also wasn't sure if I just babied the charms that much more 
It would make sense if it is higher quality at that price though!  The leather looks a bit shinier/silkier.


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> I think so too, but I also wasn't sure if I just babied the charms that much more
> It would make sense if it is higher quality at that price though!  The leather looks a bit shinier/silkier.


Exactly that!!! Just knowing I got both brand new and the leather of the charmed one is deeper shinier and silkier!!!! Not just coz of me taking better care or age. Hey come out of the gate looking different! You described well what I couldn’t! Thank you!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

chloegal said:


> Congratulations!! Love this bag so much. I have it in the jumbo size. Enjoy!



Yah! How many charms are on your bag? I wanted to see the Jumbo size too but the store only had my size.


----------



## chloegal

Natalie j said:


> Yah! How many charms are on your bag? I wanted to see the Jumbo size too but the store only had my size.


20 charms!


----------



## Sparkledolll

chloegal said:


> 20 charms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016607



Ah okay! For some reason I thought bigger size will have more charms.


----------



## chloegal

Natalie j said:


> Ah okay! For some reason I thought bigger size will have more charms.


Same number of charms, just a couple of differences. The 226 has the gold sun and the windmill, while the 225 has the envelope with the heart and the escargot.


----------



## Sparkledolll

chloegal said:


> Same number of charms, just a couple of differences. The 226 has the gold sun and the windmill, while the 225 has the envelope with the heart and the escargot.



My SA told me that this lucky charms edition is all about Paris. 

I thought the escargot was seashell! Thanks for clearing that up, I did wonder what sea shells have to do with Paris [emoji23]


----------



## winnipoo

Vanana said:


> Dunno if it’s just the one I have but here’s a thought after seeing my reissue charm version and the many posted here
> 
> I have a non charmed reissue 225 black with gold hardware, and just got a 225 with the charms
> 
> The leather and hardware on the charmed version is very visibly more stunning just in color texture everything
> 
> I noticed easily obviously the charmed bags here seem to be of much higher quality across those categories and can tell even from photos - vs for example the regular reissues I’ve seen IRL at stores across the years... does anyone else notice/thinks so?



This is why the lucky charms series is so addicting!


----------



## Panzanella

Vanana said:


> Exactly that!!! Just knowing I got both brand new and the leather of the charmed one is deeper shinier and silkier!!!! Not just coz of me taking better care or age. Hey come out of the gate looking different! You described well what I couldn’t! Thank you!!!


Ah, and I thought I was imagining it!


----------



## Vanana

chloegal said:


> Same number of charms, just a couple of differences. The 226 has the gold sun and the windmill, while the 225 has the envelope with the heart and the escargot.





Natalie j said:


> My SA told me that this lucky charms edition is all about Paris.
> 
> I thought the escargot was seashell! Thanks for clearing that up, I did wonder what sea shells have to do with Paris [emoji23]


sooo glad I’m reading this!
First of all, never even realized nor seen a lucky charm bag in 226 size!! Didn’t know they existed! Wonder if it’s always there or something new thy started this season?
If you don’t mind I’m curious how much that size is? (Purely because we know how outrageous the markup is on even the smaller sizes  but obviously we all love it and here we are! ). I want to calculate the mark up % on top of/over the normal reissue size of same bag without the charms 

Also, I have been bothered by the same thing regarding that “seashell” thought  now that I know it’s an escargot, life makes sense again and my mind can finally rest


----------



## Vanana

winnipoo said:


> This is why the lucky charms series is so addicting!





Panzanella said:


> Ah, and I thought I was imagining it!


I thought I was the only one seeing it too!!! But then I’ve seen brand new ones side to side and of course many reissues in new condition at stores over time and there IS a difference.  
I mean even if we just look at the photos of the charmed ones here and browse some of the other regular reissue photos I think you can consistently see a difference in the leather! 
Ok now i so wish I can talk with someone in chanel like an artisan or something who can confirm or deny this and what the difference is! 
Hmmm I think when the chance comes I will see if my SA might have chance to ask or something (sure they are curious too?)


----------



## Sparkledolll

Vanana said:


> sooo glad I’m reading this!
> First of all, never even realized nor seen a lucky charm bag in 226 size!! Didn’t know they existed! Wonder if it’s always there or something new thy started this season?
> If you don’t mind I’m curious how much that size is? (Purely because we know how outrageous the markup is on even the smaller sizes  but obviously we all love it and here we are! ). I want to calculate the mark up % on top of/over the normal reissue size of same bag without the charms
> 
> Also, I have been bothered by the same thing regarding that “seashell” thought  now that I know it’s an escargot, life makes sense again and my mind can finally rest



Hi, as far as I know there’s always been 2 sizes offered since 2016. The retail price is €6500 for the 226 size.


----------



## Vanana

Natalie j said:


> Hi, as far as I know there’s always been 2 sizes offered since 2016. The retail price is €6500 for the 226 size.


Hmmm my smaller size 225 is 6825 euros


----------



## Sparkledolll

Vanana said:


> Hmmm my smaller size 225 is 6825 euros



Mine is this size, €6500.


----------



## Vanana

Natalie j said:


> Mine is this size, €6500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017684


Thank you for posting! Yup 225 size as mine and somehow mine came at higher price. Maybe the price increase took effect? Oh well


----------



## chloegal

Vanana said:


> sooo glad I’m reading this!
> First of all, never even realized nor seen a lucky charm bag in 226 size!! Didn’t know they existed! Wonder if it’s always there or something new thy started this season?
> If you don’t mind I’m curious how much that size is? (Purely because we know how outrageous the markup is on even the smaller sizes  but obviously we all love it and here we are! ). I want to calculate the mark up % on top of/over the normal reissue size of same bag without the charms
> 
> Also, I have been bothered by the same thing regarding that “seashell” thought  now that I know it’s an escargot, life makes sense again and my mind can finally rest



The 226 Lucky Charms is $8,000.


----------



## Vanana

chloegal said:


> The 226 Lucky Charms is $8,000.


Thank you for the info! I guess I’m this case I sort of broke even maybe around same price though I got it in Europe which is ok . I hate that the chanel website can’t even clearly list the side (vs measurement) and the price clearly


----------



## chloegal

Vanana said:


> Thank you for the info! I guess I’m this case I sort of broke even maybe around same price though I got it in Europe which is ok . I hate that the chanel website can’t even clearly list the side (vs measurement) and the price clearly



I totally agree. The 226 isn’t even listed on the site.


----------



## ChanelAmare

Adding another to the collection today. [emoji173]️


----------



## monicalvlv

Hi everyone!
So I've been searching high and low for a lucky charm bag preferably in size 224 or 225. Do any of you know if these lucky charm bags come in a size 224 and/or have information regarding the prices of these two sizes? Thank you so much!


----------



## Law

ChanelAmare said:


> View attachment 4046656
> 
> 
> Adding another to the collection today. [emoji173]️



What a beauty @ChanelAmare I think this is one of my favourite combinations of charms that you have here!  Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## Marmotte

Hi 
I noticed that one is for sale on the swiss auction website Ricardo







This is a mini
Price CHF 6500.-


----------



## Panzanella

Vanana said:


> I thought I was the only one seeing it too!!! But then I’ve seen brand new ones side to side and of course many reissues in new condition at stores over time and there IS a difference.
> I mean even if we just look at the photos of the charmed ones here and browse some of the other regular reissue photos I think you can consistently see a difference in the leather!
> Ok now i so wish I can talk with someone in chanel like an artisan or something who can confirm or deny this and what the difference is!
> Hmmm I think when the chance comes I will see if my SA might have chance to ask or something (sure they are curious too?)


I just got my second lucky charm bag the other day (a classic flap) and was convinced the quality was much higher, so I had a chat with my SA about this and he said those intended as collectors’ pieces are generally of higher quality to showcase their craftmanship  Wonder if other SAs would say the same...


----------



## Khosi Ferris

Hi Everyone....
I just celebrated my 40th Birthday. I searched everywhere for my perfect birthday gift and today I landed on this lovely lady. This is my very FIRST Chanel bag and I would like some insight from you guys if you know the meaning of each Charms. I was told this is 2018 Spring Summer collection. Any input will be highly appreciated. I intend to go but it tomorrow. 
Thank you


----------



## winnipoo

New lucky charms for Fall/winter 2018 act 2. This is so cute!


----------



## winnipoo

There’s a black version also


----------



## nicole0612

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 4182883
> 
> 
> New lucky charms for Fall/winter 2018 act 2. This is so cute!





winnipoo said:


> View attachment 4182912
> 
> 
> There’s a black version also


Oh no, I really love these!


----------



## PCmunich

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## winnipoo

My new charms mini
	

		
			
		

		
	




There is a black version as well. I had a hard time deciding between the two but glad that I ended up with the rose color cuz it is really stunning IRL


----------



## Tykhe

winnipoo said:


> My new charms mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203566
> 
> 
> There is a black version as well. I had a hard time deciding between the two but glad that I ended up with the rose color cuz it is really stunning IRL


I am going in to look at this bag tomorrow. Glad to hear you liked it!


----------



## nicole0612

winnipoo said:


> My new charms mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203566
> 
> 
> There is a black version as well. I had a hard time deciding between the two but glad that I ended up with the rose color cuz it is really stunning IRL



It’s so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## winnipoo

nicole0612 said:


> It’s so beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## leamb

Hi, I just got the charms mini flap.. 

In both boutiques I went to, I was told that the charms can fall off. Has anyone had such issues or heard of anything like it?


----------



## winnipoo

leamb said:


> Hi, I just got the charms mini flap..
> 
> In both boutiques I went to, I was told that the charms can fall off. Has anyone had such issues or heard of anything like it?



Congrats!

I own servers charms bag and have never had a charm fall off...

Enjoy!


----------



## winnipoo

This is so gorgeous! I [emoji173]️ NYC!


----------



## revangelina

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 4254125
> 
> 
> This is so gorgeous! I [emoji173]️ NYC!



Oh WOW! Thanks for the pic! Is this only especially for the New York store? Or can be found word wide


----------



## winnipoo

revangelina said:


> Oh WOW! Thanks for the pic! Is this only especially for the New York store? Or can be found word wide



Yes only available in New York store... special edition for the new 57th st store. You can call store to order.


----------



## Newbie2016

This is definitely cute...but if I was to get just one then I think I would be drawn more to the Parisian inspired charms.   For those who collect several or have a connection to the NY store this would be a great addition though!


----------



## winnipoo

There’s a white version as well
	

		
			
		

		
	




What do you guys think? I’m lusting over this but I know it’s highly impractical


----------



## ashin121

winnipoo said:


> There’s a white version as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255807
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I’m lusting over this but I know it’s highly impractical


This is gorgeous!


----------



## revangelina

winnipoo said:


> There’s a white version as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255807
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I’m lusting over this but I know it’s highly impractical



Oh so pretty!!! But yea no white for me as much as I love lucky charms. It’ll be so awesome if Chanel can release a pink lucky charm bag


----------



## winnipoo

revangelina said:


> Oh so pretty!!! But yea no white for me as much as I love lucky charms. It’ll be so awesome if Chanel can release a pink lucky charm bag



Yes or a red version


----------



## fellys

winnipoo said:


> My new charms mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203566
> 
> 
> There is a black version as well. I had a hard time deciding between the two but glad that I ended up with the rose color cuz it is really stunning IRL



Love everything about this one! Beautiful bag!


----------



## lovensparkle

winnipoo said:


> There’s a white version as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255807
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I’m lusting over this but I know it’s highly impractical



The white is stunning!!


----------



## winnipoo

fellys said:


> Love everything about this one! Beautiful bag!



Thank you! It is a fun color!


----------



## Chanel baglover

For any of you who have a charms bag, do you use it a lot, including during the day?  And have any of the charms ever come off?  I just purchased a NYC charms bag but am having second thoughts.  I am the queen of shopping rationalization, but I can only rationalize buying a bag at this price if I know I will use it during the day and carry it to work, and I am not sure about this one.  Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## revangelina

Chanel baglover said:


> For any of you who have a charms bag, do you use it a lot, including during the day?  And have any of the charms ever come off?  I just purchased a NYC charms bag but am having second thoughts.  I am the queen of shopping rationalization, but I can only rationalize buying a bag at this price if I know I will use it during the day and carry it to work, and I am not sure about this one.  Thanks for any thoughts!



I LOVE the lucky charms!!! It’s one of my favorite Chanel pieces . They are so fun yet so dressy. I get a lot of compliments.  It’s far more unique than regular 2.55 . On the contrary, I only wear longchamp to work. I can’t justify such a price point for daily office wear mixed with other junks .


----------



## sheanabelle

Chanel baglover said:


> For any of you who have a charms bag, do you use it a lot, including during the day?  And have any of the charms ever come off?  I just purchased a NYC charms bag but am having second thoughts.  I am the queen of shopping rationalization, but I can only rationalize buying a bag at this price if I know I will use it during the day and carry it to work, and I am not sure about this one.  Thanks for any thoughts!


I think this one depends on size and imo, the smaller the better & for dressier occasions I think you would be fine. For everyday I would worry as well. May I ask which size and how much it was?


----------



## winnipoo

Chanel baglover said:


> For any of you who have a charms bag, do you use it a lot, including during the day?  And have any of the charms ever come off?  I just purchased a NYC charms bag but am having second thoughts.  I am the queen of shopping rationalization, but I can only rationalize buying a bag at this price if I know I will use it during the day and carry it to work, and I am not sure about this one.  Thanks for any thoughts!



I have the smaller size and use it quite often. I usually dress it down with jeans but I’m in CA so.... the NYC charms is so special. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Panzanella

Chanel baglover said:


> For any of you who have a charms bag, do you use it a lot, including during the day?  And have any of the charms ever come off?  I just purchased a NYC charms bag but am having second thoughts.  I am the queen of shopping rationalization, but I can only rationalize buying a bag at this price if I know I will use it during the day and carry it to work, and I am not sure about this one.  Thanks for any thoughts!


Yes I wear mine to work all the time. But then again, I believe bags are meant to be used and enjoyed so all my bags go with me everywhere all the time. I don’t baby them and haven’t had any charms coming off yet but I guess I haven’t had them long enough for the charms to fall off (if they ever will). Anyway, congrats and hope you keep yours. Lucky charm bags are very pretty and special but don’t necessarily have to be for special occasions only imo


----------



## Tykhe

I tried it on last night. I think I am going to give in and buy the black one.


----------



## Newbie2016

Tykhe said:


> I tried it on last night. I think I am going to give in and buy the black one.


The black looks cute!  Is this the 225?  How much is this one?


----------



## Tykhe

Newbie2016 said:


> The black looks cute!  Is this the 225?  How much is this one?


This is 226 I think. It is 8600.


----------



## DreamingBig

Oh my gosh I’m in love!


----------



## Tykhe

DreamingBig said:


> Oh my gosh I’m in love!


Here is a better picture.


----------



## OCMomof3

I prefer the black.  Stunning bag. And  price tag to match!  Wowza!  Enjoy your Lucky Charms!


----------



## Tykhe

OCMomof3 said:


> I prefer the black.  Stunning bag. And  price tag to match!  Wowza!  Enjoy your Lucky Charms!


Yeah I prefer the black because I have a toddler. The white is stunning too though.


----------



## winnipoo

Tykhe said:


> I tried it on last night. I think I am going to give in and buy the black one.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Both great! I think the white is so special but the black is more practical.

I wish they made it in smaller sizes (like 224 or 225)


----------



## Glamrus

winnipoo said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Both great! I think the white is so special but the black is more practical.
> 
> I wish they made it in smaller sizes (like 224 or 225)



They do have a 225
Let me know if you need contact info for a SA


----------



## Tykhe

Yay. I am sooooo in love. Chanel is my drug.


----------



## winnipoo

Tykhe said:


> Yay. I am sooooo in love. Chanel is my drug.



Congrats! So beautiful!


----------



## winnipoo

Glamrus said:


> They do have a 225
> Let me know if you need contact info for a SA



Oh the 225 is very tempting.... do you know if they make it in 224 size? I will definitely get it if they have 224 size.... (I’m into minis)


----------



## Glamrus

winnipoo said:


> Oh the 225 is very tempting.... do you know if they make it in 224 size? I will definitely get it if they have 224 size.... (I’m into minis)



Sorry no just 225 and 226 in white and black both sizes


----------



## Newbie2016

Glamrus said:


> Sorry no just 225 and 226 in white and black both sizes



Are these only available through the 57th street boutique?


----------



## Glamrus

Newbie2016 said:


> Are these only available through the 57th street boutique?



Yes only at that store and they are limited for their grand de-opening that took place on 11/15. They will do a phone order I believe let me know if you would like SA info


----------



## pinky2000

Is this one of the 'Charm Bags'? I am having a hard time getting any info on it. It's a 23 series I have one I was thinking of selling but have no idea what to fairly expect on resell market value. TIA


----------



## winnipoo

pinky2000 said:


> Is this one of the 'Charm Bags'? I am having a hard time getting any info on it. It's a 23 series I have one I was thinking of selling but have no idea what to fairly expect on resell market value. TIA



Doesn’t have enough charms to be considered lucky charms bag


----------



## PurseCloset

Wonder if Chanel will ever reissue the reissue bag with lucky charms again?


----------

